# Uomo indeciso



## morettina (8 Marzo 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti 
sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
La mia storia
Io sposata , lui separato ...
Dopo 5 anni che ci conosciamo (solo in amicizia) , io in un periodo di crisi con mio marito, comiciamo a messaggiarci e decidiamo di vederci,,, toc... fatta cominciamo una storia fatta di telefonate tutti i giorni , sms cosi per due mesi.

Ci vediamo a fine febbraio , stiamo insieme tutto bene... poi dal giorno dopo lui sparito, non risponde piu alle mie telefonate ai miei messaggi..

Settimana scorsa mi arriva un suo messaggio dicendo che non è giusto che continuiamo, che io sono sposata ... bla bla, io ovviamente mi arrabbio e che cavolo mi scarichi cosi con un  sms....e lui silenzio

Questo inizio settimana mi chiama dice che lo fa per me, (ovviamente non vi ho detto che io nel frattempo mi sono innamorata... classico) , che non può funzionare perche non ci vediamo mai e stronzate di questo genere, ma che comunque ci saremmo visti di persona per parlarne.... ok... io concluo la telefonata docemdo"ma allora mi vuoi vedere ancora si o no " e lui.... mi dice NI.., ma che cazzo vuol dire...

Da lunedi non l'ho più sentito, risponde si ai miei sma ma quando lo chiamo non  risponde.... io l'ultimo sms è stato " Scusa non ti chiamerò piu..." e lui.... mi chiama

Ma spiegatemi un po questo comportamento , mi sta tenendo in un limbo e io non so che fare...

Consigli???

Grazie


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> etc etc
> *Da lunedi non l'ho più sentito, risponde si ai miei sma ma quando lo chiamo non risponde.... io l'ultimo sms è stato " Scusa non ti chiamerò piu..." e lui.... mi chiama
> 
> ...



prego. 

era tutto chiaro, ma proprio tutto, non capisco cosa vuoi essere spiegata, è di una limpidezza unica. Ti dirò che sa benissimo cosa fare, non ci vuole un'arca di scienze per capirlo.

solo non capisco questa tua in neretto. Puoi spiegarla meglio.


----------



## morettina (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> prego.
> 
> era tutto chiaro, ma proprio tutto, non capisco cosa vuoi essere spiegata, è di una limpidezza unica. Ti dirò che sa benissimo cosa fare, non ci vuole un'arca di scienze per capirlo.
> 
> solo non capisco questa tua in neretto. Puoi spiegarla meglio.


Non penso sia tutto chiaro.... ma perchè tirarmi cosi matta, e non dirmi subito non ti voglio più?? cosa c'e di cosi difficile???
Spigatemelo.....


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Penso che avesse ancora voglia di darti due colpetti,
però ha visto/sentito che ti stai innamorando, quindi non gli puoi più dare quello
che cerca senza tante paranoie.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...



Buongiorno!
mi spiace dirtelo, perchè ti sei innamorata,
ma a lui di te non gliene frega niente.
Eri solo divertimento.
Hai idea di quanto le persone possano raggirarti per avere un briciolo di divertimento ?!?
e tu in 2 mesi ti sei innamorata ?!?
ma come caspita fate ad innamorarvi in 2 mesi ?!?
scusa, posso sapere quante volte in tutto vi siete visti?
Tu sei sposata ed hai iniziato una storia con il piede sbagliato..
se pretendi di più da una persona è inutile che stai con tuo marito, altrimenti 
prendi le avventure per quelle che sono.


----------



## morettina (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> mi spiace dirtelo, perchè ti sei innamorata,
> ma a lui di te non gliene frega niente.
> Eri solo divertimento.
> ...



Lo so, ma guarda che io a lui non ho chiesto di stare con me , ne di essere amata e non ho mai preteso niente (sapevo anche che lui aveva altre donne) oltre quello che mi dava ....
Quello che mi fa arrabbiare è questo non essere chiaro, non mi vuoi più... bon... amici come prima ma almeno dimmelo, è questo essere cosi ( ne si ne no) che mi fa stare male..

Ci vedavamo due volte a settimana e non solo per trombare...


----------



## morettina (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Lo so, ma guarda che io a lui non ho chiesto di stare con me , ne di essere amata e non ho mai preteso niente (sapevo anche che lui aveva altre donne) oltre quello che mi dava ....
> Quello che mi fa arrabbiare è questo non essere chiaro, non mi vuoi più... bon... amici come prima ma almeno dimmelo, è questo essere cosi ( ne si ne no) che mi fa stare male..
> 
> Ci vedavamo due volte a settimana e non solo per trombare...


Io se vogli chiudere una storia lo dico, non scappo 

Secondo me invece mi sta tenendo buona , altrimenti che senso dirmi dobbiamo vederci, ne parliamo di persona, se veramente non mi voleva più bastava dirmerlo al telefono o sbaglio????


----------



## morettina (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Io se vogli chiudere una storia lo dico, non scappo
> 
> Secondo me invece mi sta tenendo buona , altrimenti che senso dirmi dobbiamo vederci, ne parliamo di persona, se veramente non mi voleva più bastava dirmerlo al telefono o sbaglio????


Quindi secondo voi non devo più cercarlo ed aspettare?????

Purtroppo non è facile dimenticarlo, visto che purtroppo dovrò spesso sentirlo per lavoro


----------



## Duchessa (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Io se vogli chiudere una storia lo *dico*, non scappo
> 
> Secondo me invece mi sta tenendo buona , altrimenti che senso *dirmi* dobbiamo vederci, ne *parliamo* di persona, se veramente non mi voleva più bastava *dirmerlo* al telefono o sbaglio????


Secondo te le azioni non dicono, non parlano?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Ma spiegatemi un po questo comportamento , mi sta tenendo in un limbo e io non so che fare...
> 
> Consigli???
> 
> Grazie


Ciao Morettina!
L'uomo perfetto, il quale è una specie mitica, un po' come il fauno, lo stegosauro, il castoro che incarta la cioccolta o la donna che non ingrassa dopo il matrimonio, hai il dono karmico di interessare alle femmine.
No, non dico in modo piacevole, intrigante o tenebroso, basta molto, molto meno.
Lui deve essere diarrea coagulata, che prende la forma del contenitore dove viene versato come il mercurio ed è almeno altrettatto tossico per il fegato.
E le fanciulle ci godono come delle maiale, ma in un senso sublime e perverso, come strigere di una tacca il cilicio alle nache che le suorine smagate e attente hanno confezionato nei loro monasteri con tanta cura per millenni.
Il rapporto è sintomatico più della fame che della sete, nel senso che, se non si è cammelli o dromedari, si può stimolare con l'astinenza duratura senza rovinarsi i rognoni.
Sì, perchè certuni sono rognoni, quelli che si curano con lo zolfo però, e non dico che sia necessario sprecare un minerale così giallo e prezioso per ogni collezionista geologo per dare fuoco a codesti personaggi, tanto da renderli dei bonzi-torcia, ma lo sottintendo.
Altro discorso, e ben più importante, è quello su di te.
Cioè, lo sai vero chi è Hitler?
Sì, sì, proprio lui, quello che tutti credono morto ed invece ha scoperto la formula della vita eterna e vive in Ergentina nella sua fattoria biodinamica!
Ecco, lo so anch'io che era un bell'uomo, ma non è questo il punto...
Ok, era anche un bravissimo ballerino, ma non stai centrando il punto neppure stavolta...
Ecco, brava, ora hai detto bene!
Proprio questo è il nocciolo del problema!
Ora che lìhai capito possiamo anche passare oltre.
Fra le tre cose che una donna ha e che possono interessare un maschio, la principale è la quinta, il che è ben oltre l'orizzonte temporale del tempo e dello spazio, e va riposta fra i tesori più preziosi che nessuno potrà mai annoverare di avere nel proprio patrimonio.
Cioè, sai che tasse ci appiccicherebbero?!
La quinta dicevamo, ed essa è il culo.
No, non quello formato dalle natiche che ultimamente va tanto di moda lodare, ma la fortuna, la fortuna propizia, sì sì, proprio quella!
Ecco, tu non ce l'hai.
E come potrebbe essere altrimenti?
Intendiamoci, io non ho mai avuto nulla né di favorevole né di propizio nei confronti di chi tradisce il proprio marito e si innamora di un'altra persona che lo prende per il culo, ma neppure di contrario, soprattutto perchè l'amore fa schifo.
Cioè, hai presente le tre cose che ti citavo prima, ecco, l'amore è la quarta.
E' una roba da psicopatici, da malati da pervertiti ed anche da da nazifascisti liberalcomunisti, una polpetta avvelenata da mangiare insieme al suo antidoto come il sushi di pesce palla cucinato da un cieco col delirium tremens!
Ma tutti dicono che sia una bella cosa...
No, non è che li conosca tutti, uno per uno intendo, ma è un modo di dire...
Allora devi dstare attenta alla moda, perchè altrimenti ti sbeffeggeranno anche i cani ed i loro pradroni mentre attraversi la strada cogli occhiali dalle lenti in bachelite e le scarpe in mogano, perchè quella tendenza non fa più tendenza e non ti fa vedere dove stai andando e ti fanno pure male i piedi e il coccige.
Cioè, fai un po' tu se ne vale la pena...
Proprio per questo l'uomo indeciso è il migliore sul mercato e l'unico col quale valga la pena, almeno un po' di far becco l'uomo onesto che abbiamo sposato in un momento di antica incoscienza!
Colgo l'occasione per unirmi al tuo cordoglio per la recente dipartita del presidente Chavez.

Ciao!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...



Un parere sincero? Non aspettare che ti dica lui, voglio solo trombare; diglielo tu, e se ti sta bene hai risolto. 

Altrimenti mi sa che soffrirai ancora, inutilmente senza senso e senza motivazione vera.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> prego.
> 
> era tutto chiaro, ma proprio tutto, *non capisco cosa vuoi essere spiegata*, è di una limpidezza unica. Ti dirò che sa benissimo cosa fare, non ci vuole un'arca di scienze per capirlo.
> 
> solo non capisco questa tua in neretto. Puoi spiegarla meglio.




non ce la posso fare.....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Penso che avesse ancora voglia di darti due colpetti,
> però ha visto/sentito che ti stai *innamorando*, quindi non gli puoi più dare quello
> che cerca senza tante paranoie.


Leggasi "accozzando" e tutto si schiarisce. Morettina ti sei messa in una situazione classica e ti aspetti un copione originale ma lui sa solo quella parte lì. Sei sicura di esserti innamorata? Per 5 anni niente poi scopate e nasce l'amore? Sarebbe un po' patetico, di cosa ti saresti innamorata? Dei suoi bei modi e della tenerezza e il rispetto con cui ti tratta? Non ti piace essere considerata una da scopare? Ma cosa dovresti essere? Ti chiama e risponde quando gli va e non quando va a te.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti piace essere considerata una da scopare? Ma cosa dovresti essere? Ti chiama e risponde quando gli va e non quando va a te.


Non piace a nessuna, ma poi quando il matrimonio è in crisi al posto di lavorarci su, via di spaccate sui cazzi.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare.....



:risata::risata::risata:

Eddaii!! la smettete di evidenziare cose simili. 

Nel caso di lui, guarda che è molto colto. So che lo sai, e stai scherzando. 

Però voglio spiegare una cosa, capisco l'errore di lui, è un classico errore molto siciliano, dipende dalla lingua sicula e sull'uso che si fa di verbi etc... 


Però sfottiamolo, oltre ad essere colto, è anche cretino. :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> Eddaii!! la smettete di evidenziare cose simili.
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Morettina!
> L'uomo perfetto, il quale è una specie mitica, un po' come il fauno, lo stegosauro, il castoro che incarta la cioccolta o la donna che non ingrassa dopo il matrimonio, hai il dono karmico di interessare alle femmine.
> ...........................................
> Proprio per questo l'uomo indeciso è il migliore sul mercato e l'unico col quale valga la pena, almeno un po' di far becco l'uomo onesto che abbiamo sposato in un momento di antica incoscienza!
> ...


Uff,sei il solito abate domenicano,che dal soglio d'avorio della biblioteca lancia stracci intrisi di feci sulla plebe sofferente.
Cosa t'avrai mai fatto il povero stegosauro,che non e' un bestione mitico ma un lucertolone avanzatissimo,per la sua epoca.
Chi non vorrebbe avere una bella crestona dorale come quella,da usare per 1000 scopi differenti?
E' la prova provata che l'evoluzione e' spesso e volentieri involuzione.
Ma vallo a dire ai parrucconi assisi in cattedra;si,proprio quelli,che prima sbeffeggiavano Darwin irridendolo con vignette satiriche in cui aveva corpo scimmiesco e cefalo umanoide....poi son stati decenni senza nemmeno nominarlo....e poi han cominciato ad insegnarlo come fosse la cosa piu' naturale del mondo.
Dal Tirannosaurus Rex al coliforme fecale delle torte dell'Ikea,non c'e' forse stata evoluzione?
Non hai neppure tutti i torti quando accenni al fatto che certe indecisioni fra ciulare e lasciare,succhiare o sospirare,son peggio della rogna dei rognoni e delle zaffate zolfate,come grattarsi la borsa cercando di asportare le sanguisughe che suggono lo scroto,mentre cerci di appecorarti la vignaiola che sta raschiando la botte per prepararla alla nuova vendemmia.
Ma se tutto questo ha un senso (e qui comincia a traballarmi il sistema copernicano...),allora devono averlo anche l'U boat disperso,la fattoria in argentina,la pampa prodiga di bistecche ed il vecchio monorchico che vive nell'ampolla riempita di H2OG.
E pazienza se la dottoressa sexy si dimentica di dargli da mangiare,tanto c'e' l'assistente pelato che provvede alle incombenze pratiche,mentre si intorta le clienti sospiranti riservando loro un occhio di riguardo.
Perche' interessarsi del culo delle donne e' questione di importanza cardinale,e non intendo con questo inimicarmi le sacre gerarchie,ma nemmeno escludere a priori che nei millenni si siano disinteressate all'argomento,ogni tanto una variazione sul tema ci sta......restiamo in fervida attesa dei primi 3 motivi fondamentali alla base dell'ars copulandi,e ci uniamo al cordoglio per la dipertita di un altro grande nazional-socialista.
Ciao Ugo,sempre nei nostri cuori.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Quindi secondo voi non devo più cercarlo ed aspettare?????
> 
> Purtroppo non è facile dimenticarlo, visto che purtroppo dovrò spesso sentirlo per lavoro



Quelli così sono codardi.
Guarda che anch'io sono stata con un uomo sposato per molto, molto tempo e non c'era solo sesso ma gite 
in moto, vacanze, dormiva da me, a volte andavo via con lui quando doveva lavorare distante da casa,
 abbiamo condiviso molte cose insieme e una bella intesa intesa sessuale.
Vuoi sapere com'è finita ?
la moglie ha scoperto di noi e lui non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi in faccia BASTA.
mi ha lasciato per telefono.
quando fino a qualche ora prima ridevamo e scherzavamo insieme.
Questo si chiama essere codardi (per non dire qualcos'altro)
Ma non serve farsi tante storie mentali con uno così..
loro giocano con te..tu sei solo un giocattolino, non solo sessuale ma che sta lì ai suoi comodi.
ti tiene in ballo a modo suo senza scrupoli, tanto ha anche altre donne...
e non ha nei tuoi confronti un minimo di rispetto..anche se tra voi era solo una SCOP..A.
Devi essere TU ad avere un minimo di dignità personale e lasciarlo perdere senza cercarlo minimamete,
sei TU che adesso gli dai modo di comportarsi così.
Lascia stare ! sarà dura un pò all'inizio poi passa... per fartela passare calcola che lui non ti pensa neanche e che magari in quel momento, mentre tu lo pensi con nostalgia, lui magari si sta SCOP...O qualcun'altra !


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


che strana cosa....
dovresti essere tu a dire sono sposata e non è giusto invece lo dice lui...
a me più che indeciso mi sembra onesto...leale..a meno che non sia una balla per scaricarti...

magari no vuole grane, magari ha intuito il tuo innamoramento e preferisce evitare...


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> e non ha nei tuoi confronti un minimo di rispetto..anche se tra voi era solo una SCOP..A.
> Fa un po' folklore parlare di rispetto quando una sposata va con uno libero,e quello mancante sarebbe quello libero.
> Lui da' a lei piu' rispetto di quanto lei pretenda.
> 
> per fartela passare calcola che lui non ti pensa neanche e che magari in quel momento, mentre tu lo pensi con nostalgia, lui magari si sta SCOP...O qualcun'altra !


Siete fantastiche.
Manco una che accenni al fatto che lei,non dica mica sempre ma ogni tanto,potrebbe essere intenta ad accoppiarsi col legittimo consorte.
E che invece lui e' libero.
Anche di scoparsi chi vuole.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Siete fantastiche.
> Manco una che accenni al fatto che lei,non dica mica sempre ma ogni tanto,potrebbe essere intenta ad accoppiarsi col legittimo consorte.
> E che invece lui e' libero.
> Anche di scoparsi chi vuole.



Il "rispetto" che intendo io è che una persona dica in faccia quello che pensa e non fare il bambino...
visto che ti sei SCOP..O quella persona fino a un attimo prima..
Poi è logico che è lei quella sposata e non può parlare di innamoramenti ecc...
leggi bene cosa le ho scritto prima...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Uff,sei il solito abate domenicano,che dal soglio d'avorio della biblioteca lancia stracci intrisi di feci sulla plebe sofferente.


Il me di un tempo avrebbe sostenuto con argomentazioni cavillose, me non per questo meno veritiere, che tutte le donne sono una massa di troie da sbarco.
Ste merde pelose vogliono discutere di sesso come gli usurai discutono della partita doppia e i ciclisti di doping, cioè di una cosa sconveniente, che prima sembra portarle sulla cima del mondo, ma che, alla fine, le condurrà all'inferno.
E parlare di sesso con una donna che non vuoi copulare è come contrattare sul prezzo di un appartamento che non vuoi comprare o farti prendere le misure da un sarto per nudisti.
E' ridicolo oltrechè uno spreco di tempo.
Perchè la sessualità delle donne (auguri!) è talmente guasta che se la spremessi ne uscirebbe più pus che da mille bubboni di appestati.
Ste befane si intrigano nelle intime nudità lucertole decapitate di fresco e bastoni a molla per sfregarsi l'umido marciume e farsi leccare l'ombelico dall'interno della pancia per sbavare e schumare dalla bocca e dalle altre cavità tanto più quanto sono grasse da far schifo e vecchie da buttare nei bidoni.
Ma io non sono il più il me di un tempo.
Sono il me di adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il me di un tempo avrebbe sostenuto con argomentazioni cavillose, me non per questo meno veritiere, che tutte le donne sono una massa di troie da sbarco.
> Ste merde pelose vogliono discutere di sesso come gli usurai discutono della partita doppia e i ciclisti di doping, cioè di una cosa sconveniente, che prima sembra portarle sulla cima del mondo, ma che, alla fine, le condurrà all'inferno.
> E parlare di sesso con una donna che non vuoi copulare è come contrattare sul prezzo di un appartamento che non vuoi comprare o farti prendere le misure da un sarto per nudisti.
> E' ridicolo oltrechè uno spreco di tempo.
> ...


Ti sei fatto curare?


----------



## viola di mare (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che strana cosa....
> dovresti essere tu a dire sono sposata e non è giusto invece lo dice lui...
> a me più che indeciso mi sembra onesto...leale..a meno che non sia una balla per scaricarti...
> 
> magari no vuole grane, magari ha intuito il tuo innamoramento e preferisce evitare...



secondo me lui aveva scelto te proprio perchè sposata e quindi sicuramente poco impegnativa, poche volte per vedersi e godersi in quel poco solo il bello...poi ha capito che per te stava diventando qualcosa di più e si è allontanato perchè non vuole una storia impegnativa ma tante storie divertenti (l'hai detto tu di sapere che ha anche altre donne)...
la porta non la chiude completamente perchè secondo me è un egoista e quindi magari un domani hai visto mai...
perchè non ti impegni a capire le ragioni per cui il tuo matrimonio è in crisi e ti fai lasciare perdere da questa persona che non merita il tuo innamoramento?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei fatto curare?


Auguri!


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il me di un tempo avrebbe sostenuto con argomentazioni cavillose, me non per questo meno veritiere, che tutte le donne sono una massa di troie da sbarco.
> Ste merde pelose vogliono discutere di sesso come gli usurai discutono della partita doppia e i ciclisti di doping, cioè di una cosa sconveniente, che prima sembra portarle sulla cima del mondo, ma che, alla fine, le condurrà all'inferno.
> E parlare di sesso con una donna che non vuoi copulare è come contrattare sul prezzo di un appartamento che non vuoi comprare o farti prendere le misure da un sarto per nudisti.
> E' ridicolo oltrechè uno spreco di tempo.
> ...


Se io fossi quello del paleozoico,ti direi che codeste favelle sarebbero da incidere col laser nel bronzo,e da affiggere nel salone generale dell'ONU dopo aver gettato in fonderia il trattato di pace fra Mursili e Ramsete.
Ma io sono quello di adesso,e ti assicuro che scopo recondito del grande architetto e' dotare ogni creatura di specifiche abilita'.
Quindi perche' non valorizzarle?
Lasciare che la carnaccia marcia imputridisca a causa dei suoi propri schifosi sughi,significa gettare alle ortiche certi puzzolenti intingoli che farebbero venire l'acquolina al Zilex,e cantare di gioia il registratore di cassa.
Quindi perche' cercare di invertire il senso di rotazione della galassia?
Il lenone e' sempre stato il lavoro piu' bello del mondo!
Le donne ti sono riconoscenti,e gli uomini il doppio.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Il "rispetto" che intendo io è che una persona dica in faccia quello che pensa e non fare il bambino...
> Sarebbe interessante che la signora in questione lo facesso col becco.
> Il marito,intendo.
> visto che ti sei SCOP..O quella persona fino a un attimo prima..
> ...


Non ci crederai,ma ho riservato a quei geroglifici la stessa attenzione che la direzione del pd riserva alle encicliche.....


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


mi dispiace dirtelo
forse sei incappata nella persona sbagliata
un uomo che non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni
un uomo che ha voluto solo divertirsi con te

una persona senza scrupoli

mi dispiace


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Il "rispetto" che intendo io è che una persona dica in faccia quello che pensa e non fare il bambino...
> visto che ti sei SCOP..O quella persona fino a un attimo prima..
> Poi è logico che è lei quella sposata e non può parlare di innamoramenti ecc...
> leggi bene cosa le ho scritto prima...


ma forse è stato sincero....
lui ha solo detto che non era giusto continuare..che lei era sposata e bla bla bla..
in genere dicono tutt'altro..in genere ti incartano con belle frasi...per poi magari...
io la presa per il culo non la vedo...

che lei si arrabbi perchè ne è innamorata è un altro paio di maniche...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il lenone e' sempre stato il lavoro piu' bello del mondo!
> Le donne ti sono riconoscenti,e gli uomini il doppio.


Bravo!
Mi ricordi che proprio oggi è la festa dell'inferiorità femminile!ù
Essa è una celebrazione che merita tanto più di essere ricordata quanto è più lontano il giorno in cui le femmine abbandoneranno la stravagante ed immotivata convinzione di essere speciali.
Io sto festeggiando dalle 00:01 e continuerò fino alle 23:59, fermandomi giusto per consumare pasti frugali e veloci capatine nella ritirata.
Io non amo parlare per generi, il maschio e le femmine, gli intelligenti e le stupide, i bravi ragazzi e le scrofe, ma me ne infischio di quello che mo e lo farò comunque!
Ste brutte schife sono da apprezzare anche quando non te ne accorgi che abbiano qualcosa da apprezzare, anche se lo hai cercato in loro lungamente e con lo stetoscopio, talora avvalendoti anche della consulanza di un proctologo.
E lo dico come un gentlaman ed un signore che certe vigliacche sono nate apposta per portare un fascio di luce oscura su tutto il genere umano, perchè i maschi non ci sarebbero mai riusciti.
Poveri incapaci!


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi dispiace dirtelo
> forse sei incappata nella persona sbagliata
> un uomo che non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni
> un uomo che ha voluto solo divertirsi con te
> ...


beh gas scusa...
se è stato sincero..forse sono stati gli scrupoli a fargli fare marcia indietro....
perchè ve la state prendendo tanto con quest'uomo...


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bravo!
> Mi ricordi che proprio oggi è la festa dell'inferiorità femminile!ù
> ................
> E lo dico come un gentlaman ed un signore che certe vigliacche sono nate apposta per portare un fascio di luce oscura su tutto il genere umano, perchè i maschi non ci sarebbero mai riusciti.
> Poveri incapaci!


Il tuo messaggio alto e forte riecheggia di un'antica sapienza dimenticata,ma ancora viva,come brace ardente che cova sotto la cenere.
(Pubblicita' progresso per gli spiriti deboli;ardente si riferisce alla temperatura e non al grado di cottura della pasta).
Se sia,cioe',retto abbattere i marci del templi del malcostume,e far risalire all'alto dei cieli quelle belle costruzioni a gradoni piramidate,con in cima un bell'altare,dove il reverendo possa scrofonarsi fino alla sfiancamento con una laida verra.
Gli uomini son troppo stupidi,loro al massimo aprirebbero il petto ad un prigioniero per strappargli il cuore.
Miserabili imbecilli.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Miserabili imbecilli.


Grazie per il complimento, lo stesso può dirsi di tutte le persone che s'indignano, a torto, del loro sesso!
Il simile va col simile, lo zoppo va quindi con lo zoppo e le donne vanno sempre al cesso.
Ma le sento mormorare, come pentole di fagioli sul fuoco, che loro hanno le mestruazioni e quindi per 28 giorni ogni fase lunare vanno capite, compatite e sopportate!
Alla fine hai ragione tu quando affermi che tutte le maiale andrebbero tenute all'ingrasso nelle porcilaie e poi bollite e smebrate per farne fertilizzante da spargere sui campi arati con dei graziosi mestoli di legno costruiti appositamente, ma qualcuno forse potrebbere fraintere le tue frasi di terenziana humanitas e di fratellanza per chiunque abbia un cuore buono e gentile.
Ma esse hanno un cuore?
La forma delle confezioni di cioccolatini, pochi e ipercostosi, che pretendono in cambio di una svogliata manovella e d'un'impastata spompinata, e che loro pretendono ogniqualvolta si ricordano che tu hai i testicoli, sembrerebbe dire che ne nascono sprovviste.
Ergo, la loro conformazione interna è aliena, come si confà alle alienate, e non hanno nulla di umano con il quale provare una sia pur minima affinità.
Anche questo pensava un tempo Rabarbaro.


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh gas scusa...
> se è stato sincero..forse sono stati gli scrupoli a fargli fare marcia indietro....
> perchè ve la state prendendo tanto con quest'uomo...


quest'uomo non ha avuto il coraggio di affrontarla direttamente
un uomo che ha fatto l'amore con l'altra persona 
deve rispetto
rispetto dei sentimenti e rispetto di ciò che lei gli ha voluto donare
il nascondersi dietro a qualche sms non lo trovo corretto
è questo che condanno


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazie per il complimento, lo stesso può dirsi di tutte le persone che s'indignano, a torto, del loro sesso!
> Il simile va col simile, lo zoppo va quindi con lo zoppo e le donne vanno sempre al cesso.
> Ma le sento mormorare, come pentole di fagioli sul fuoco, che loro hanno le mestruazioni e quindi per 28 giorni ogni fase lunare vanno capite, compatite e sopportate!
> Alla fine hai ragione tu quando affermi che tutte le maiale andrebbero tenute all'ingrasso nelle porcilaie e poi bollite e smebrate per farne fertilizzante da spargere sui campi arati con dei graziosi mestoli di legno costruiti appositamente, ma qualcuno forse potrebbere fraintere le tue frasi di terenziana humanitas e di fratellanza per chiunque abbia un cuore buono e gentile.
> ...


Mi domando chi ti trova acuto e spiritoso se capisce quello che scrivi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando chi ti trova acuto e spiritoso se capisce quello che scrivi.


Auguri!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quest'uomo non ha avuto il coraggio di affrontarla direttamente
> un uomo che ha fatto l'amore con l'altra persona
> deve rispetto
> rispetto dei sentimenti e rispetto di ciò che lei gli ha voluto donare
> ...


Forse è questo che cercava lei. Vuole che le diciamo che lui è uno stronzo (indubbio). Abbiamo detto che è chiaro cosa lui vuole. Non vuole alcun impegno e scassamento di balle.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazie per il complimento, lo stesso può dirsi di tutte le persone che s'indignano, a torto, del loro sesso!
> Il simile va col simile, lo zoppo va quindi con lo zoppo e le donne vanno sempre al cesso.
> Ma le sento mormorare, come pentole di fagioli sul fuoco, che loro hanno le mestruazioni e quindi per 28 giorni ogni fase lunare vanno capite, compatite e sopportate!
> Alla fine hai ragione tu quando affermi che tutte le maiale andrebbero tenute all'ingrasso nelle porcilaie e poi bollite e smebrate per farne fertilizzante da spargere sui campi arati con dei graziosi mestoli di legno costruiti appositamente, ma qualcuno forse potrebbere fraintere le tue frasi di terenziana humanitas e di fratellanza per chiunque abbia un cuore buono e gentile.
> ...



Ma perche' gettare al fango le nobili terga stracotte di queste sozze laide?
molto meglio ingozzarcisi,perche' assumendo il veleno a piccole dosi si sviluppa resistenza......oppure ci si avvelena fino a crepare,come quei poveracci a minamata.......oppure entrambi!
Ma le cose gustose e sugose non sono forse uno dei motivi per cui vale la pena vivere fino al momento in cui non ti viene voglia d'impiccarti?
Bando agli indugi,ci si ingozzi con le nane arrosto,ed una volta giunte all'uscita si puo' organizzare una bella corsa coi sacchi nel campo.
Ma senza sacchi.
Ne' biancheria intima.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi dispiace dirtelo
> forse sei incappata nella persona sbagliata
> un uomo che non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni
> un uomo che ha voluto solo divertirsi con te
> ...



Eccoti GS !
 ti aspettavo...
ti è piaciuto ieri sera... ?


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando chi ti trova acuto e spiritoso
> Io
> se capisce quello che scrivi.


Togli il "se".


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quest'uomo non ha avuto il coraggio di affrontarla direttamente
> un uomo che ha fatto l'amore con l'altra persona
> deve rispetto
> rispetto dei sentimenti e rispetto di ciò che lei gli ha voluto donare
> ...



:up: quoto.
mi piaci sempre più...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Eccoti GS !
> ti aspettavo...
> *ti è piaciuto ieri sera*... ?




ot.
sei tu la mia vicina di casa?


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Eccoti GS !
> ti aspettavo...
> ti è piaciuto ieri sera... ?


si la cena era ottima :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si la cena era ottima :rotfl::rotfl:



:incazzato:

tradimentoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

aspettati "daniela" d'ora in poi...



mo so cazzi tua.


----------



## Circe (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


ti sei innamorata? che ci stai a fare con tuo marito?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bando agli indugi,ci si ingozzi con le nane arrosto,ed una volta giunte all'uscita si puo' organizzare una bella corsa coi sacchi nel campo.


La tua misoginia mi disgusta!
E proprio in un giorno come questo, nel quale anche il fior di loto si recide il gambo per donarsi alla metà più dolce dell'umanità?
Le donne sono il regalo più grandioso e splendente che gli dei ci hanno donato per consolarci dal male di vivere, dalla solitudine dei giorni che passano e dall'abbandono fra le braccia della morte.
Il pianto che riga il roseo volto, cade sul florido seno e viene asciugato dai lunghi capelli d'oro è la carezza di una brezza bonaria e tiepida che riempie il vuoto di mille delusioni e abbraccia la tristezza di mille sconfitte.
Non c'è via di mezzo: le donne sono migliori o peggiori degli uomini, e vederle è facile, come un raggio di luce che trafigge gli occhi o il fischio di un garrulo fringuello che ti sveglia al mattino.
Sono semplici da trovare, s'accontentano di poco e ricambiano il nulla con una vita di sacrifici e dedizioni.
Amale anche tu come meritano e loro ti ricompenseranno senza bisogno di perdere la loro purezza e castità.


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> 
> tradimentoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...


daniela?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> daniela?




peggio...:rotfl:


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si la cena era ottima :rotfl::rotfl:




il vino intendevo...:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peggio...:rotfl:


non capisco...
scusa ma questa notte non ho dormito :mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ot.
> sei tu la mia vicina di casa?



ahahahah dai Annu, facciamo un pò per uno...


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La tua misoginia mi disgusta!
> E proprio in un giorno come questo, nel quale anche il fior di loto si recide il gambo per donarsi alla metà più dolce dell'umanità?
> Le donne sono il regalo più grandioso e splendente che gli dei ci hanno donato per consolarci dal male di vivere, dalla solitudine dei giorni che passano e dall'abbandono fra le braccia della morte.
> Il pianto che riga il roseo volto, cade sul florido seno e viene asciugato dai lunghi capelli d'oro è la carezza di una brezza bonaria e tiepida che riempie il vuoto di mille delusioni e abbraccia la tristezza di mille sconfitte.
> ...


Non so se mi disgusta di piu' l'apparentemente delicata descrizione che hai di loro fornito,il sottinteso accostamento animale che si presta a plurimi intendimenti,o la distanza siderale che un mediocre potrebbe cogliere fra quanto di cui sopra,e quello che precedentemente e' stato propugnato.
In ogni caso un laidume apocalittico.
Voglio il disintegratore platenario.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...



molla la pezza 

con due vantaggi:

1. non *ti fai tenere
*2. non perdi tempo inutile


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> il vino intendevo...:mrgreen:


uhmm
l'ho sorseggiato da vero buongustaio :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


Probabilmente si tratta di scrupoli legati ai suoi trascorsi. E' separato. Dice di farlo per te, in parte è vero, credo. Ma l'ostacolo più grosso penso sia la situazione in se.

Non credo che tu abbia raccontato abbastanza. Ti sarai pure innamorata, ma dal suo punto di vista, dietro la vostra storia, ci sono molte incognite e problemi in vista.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uhmm
> l'ho sorseggiato da vero buongustaio :mrgreen:



...ho visto...:mrgreen: era molto corposo vero..?!?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

*a tutti*

ma perchè date tutti consigli alla cazzo, parlando di cosa prova o pensa lui?
si pensi a cosa può fare lei, piuttosto


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ahahahah dai Annu, facciamo *un pò per uno*...


se se se....

per me non è stato nemmeno *un pò*...
ha sbagliato sempre portone...
e certo chissa quanto l'hai fatto "mbriacare.."


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma perchè date tutti consigli alla cazzo, parlando di cosa prova o pensa lui?
> si pensi a cosa può fare lei, piuttosto


Effettivamente è cosi. Ma il metro di misura è lui. Le sue titubanze sono determinate probabilmente dalle condizioni di lei.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma perchè date tutti consigli alla cazzo, parlando di cosa prova o pensa lui?
> si pensi a *cosa può fare lei*, piuttosto




e beh...a dire il vero non c'è granchè da consigliare....
o meglio il consiglio è uno solo..lasciar perdere...
più chiaro di così...

è andato.finito.
basta.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se se se....
> 
> per me non è stato nemmeno un pò...
> *ha sbagliato sempre portone...*
> e certo chissa quanto l'hai fatto "mbriacare.."



mi hai fatto morire da ridere...


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ...ho visto...:mrgreen: era molto corposo vero..?!?


era anche un po spogliato :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uhmm
> l'ho sorseggiato da vero buongustaio :mrgreen:



non ti avvicinare..perchè la bottiglia te la spacco in testa.....:clava:



















(

:nclpf


----------



## Circe (8 Marzo 2013)

ma perché nessuno le consiglia di investire in quello che ha già, di affrontare i problemi con suo marito? e secondo voi ci si può innamorare di un amico dopo 5 anni di sola amicizia e proprio nel momento di crisi matrimoniale? ti sei aggrappata a quello più facile da usare x sfuggire ai tuoi problemi! e lui forse lo ha capito dopo aver fatto sesso che in fondo sei solo un'amica??


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se se se....
> 
> per me non è stato nemmeno *un pò*...
> ha sbagliato sempre portone...
> e certo chissa quanto l'hai fatto "mbriacare.."


mi prende per un braccio e mi tira dentro... che devo fare?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> mi hai fatto morire da ridere...


gas riderà meno...fidati.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In ogni caso un laidume apocalittico.
> Voglio il disintegratore platenario.


Tu, con quello, vorresti incenerire tutte le regole accuratamante raccolte su fogli di pergamena regalata volontariamente da pecore che si sono scuoiate cantando le arie più famose dei madrigalisti moderni, ma la tua è un'impresa vana.
In primis perchè le donne (auguri!) non hanno alcun codice etico, altrimenti avrebbero smesso di illudere i maschi che esse condederanno con cadenza fossa le loro cavità per il di loro sollazzo anche dopo il matrimonio oppure avrebbero contribuito più alacremente alla ricerca sulla clonazione umana per risparmiare a generazioni di falluti una vita grama ed infelice.
Ora, quando vai dicendo che le puttane sono solo donne, e i gentleman solo uomini, hai già detto tutto, l'alfa e l'omega, il rosso e il nero, l'alto e il basso, Gianno e Pinotto e anche Servio Tullio e Tarquinio il Superbo.
Ora, colla tua smania di generalizzare, potresti aver detto anche cose iperboliche, ma non per questo fasulle o commendevoli, anzi, tanto più sono esagerate, tanto meglio approssimano il pensiero, quanto la realtà nuda e cruda dei fatti.
Donne e puttane, donne e troie, donne e donne... (auguri!)
Dici tutto e il contrario di tutto, e mi piace anche molto quando lo fai.
Io non ho pregiudizi in merito.
Ti apprezzerei anche se fossi una donna.
Il che è tutto un dire...


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ti avvicinare..perchè la bottiglia te la spacco in testa.....:clava:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ti avvicinare..perchè la bottiglia te la spacco in testa.....:clava:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi prende per un braccio e mi tira dentro... che devo fare?




:viking:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che strana cosa....
> dovresti essere tu a dire sono sposata e non è giusto invece lo dice lui...
> *a me più che indeciso mi sembra onesto*...leale..a meno che non sia una balla per scaricarti...
> 
> magari no vuole grane, magari ha intuito il tuo innamoramento e preferisce evitare...



Quoto


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non ti avvicinare..perchè la bottiglia te la spacco in testa.....:clava:
> ...


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Pleasure ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non ce la fa secondo me...
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi dispiace dirtelo
> forse sei incappata nella persona sbagliata
> un uomo che non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni
> un uomo che ha voluto solo divertirsi con te
> ...



Io non credo
si sono frequentati per 5 anni. Se quello che voleva era la scopata avrebbe aspettato così tanto tempo?
Forse, semplicemente si è reso conto che una relazione con una donna sposata è impegnativa e allora si fa da parte
Io ci vedo dell'onestà


----------



## sparta_cus (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


Due domande:
1) A fine febbraio era la prima volta che lo facevate?
2) Hai fatto qualche ragionamento azzardato durante " l'incontro? Cioè gli hai fatto capire di esserti innamorata?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> il vino intendevo...:mrgreen:



curiosita'....che vino era Pleas..???


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu, con quello, vorresti incenerire tutte le regole accuratamante raccolte su fogli di pergamena regalata volontariamente da pecore che si sono scuoiate cantando le arie più famose dei madrigalisti moderni, ma la tua è un'impresa vana.
> In primis perchè le donne (auguri!) non hanno alcun codice etico, altrimenti avrebbero smesso di illudere i maschi che esse condederanno con cadenza fossa le loro cavità per il di loro sollazzo anche dopo il matrimonio oppure avrebbero contribuito più alacremente alla ricerca sulla clonazione umana per risparmiare a generazioni di falluti una vita grama ed infelice.
> Ora, quando vai dicendo che le puttane sono solo donne, e i gentleman solo uomini, hai già detto tutto, l'alfa e l'omega, il rosso e il nero, l'alto e il basso, Gianno e Pinotto e anche Servio Tullio e Tarquinio il Superbo.
> Ora, colla tua smania di generalizzare, potresti aver detto anche cose iperboliche, ma non per questo fasulle o commendevoli, anzi, tanto più sono esagerate, tanto meglio approssimano il pensiero, quanto la realtà nuda e cruda dei fatti.
> ...


E' veramente mirabile la comunicazione telapatica che s'instaura,quasi che alla vicinanza del pensiero corrispondesse una contazione avvicinante dello spazio nonche' del tempo.
Ma questi sono i pensieri malati di un catone il censore che si grufola una stercona di mucca scambiandola per un sant'honore',dopo averla condita con una boccettina di acqua ed acido lisergico.
Non posso che condnnare il tuo tentativo di far passare per una troia l'avataressa che ha aperto,dopo le cosce e chissa' cos'altro,anche questa discussione.
La colpa e' tutta di lui,che ha approfittato dell'innocente cerbiatta col culo rotto da mille glandi per adoprarla ai suoi unti e sudati fini,e dopo i due colpetti di rito e' scomparso nella foresta,lasciandola sola col cuore spezzato e l'ano sanguinante di gameti forestieri.
Vergogna!


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> *ma perché nessuno le consiglia di investire in quello che ha già*, di affrontare i problemi con suo marito? e secondo voi ci si può innamorare di un amico dopo 5 anni di sola amicizia e proprio nel momento di crisi matrimoniale? ti sei aggrappata a quello più facile da usare x sfuggire ai tuoi problemi! e lui forse lo ha capito dopo aver fatto sesso che in fondo sei solo un'amica??


Perchè bisogna arrivarci per gradi.


----------



## gas (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo
> si sono frequentati per 5 anni. Se quello che voleva era la scopata avrebbe aspettato così tanto tempo?
> Forse, semplicemente si è reso conto che una relazione con una donna sposata è impegnativa e allora si fa da parte
> Io ci vedo dell'onestà


non si sono frequentati per 5 anni
in quei 5 anni c'era solo amicizia
solo dopo hanno iniziato una relazione durata pochissimo


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ma perché nessuno le consiglia di investire in quello che ha già, di affrontare i problemi con suo marito? e secondo voi ci si può innamorare di un amico dopo 5 anni di sola amicizia e proprio nel momento di crisi matrimoniale? ti sei aggrappata a quello più facile da usare x sfuggire ai tuoi problemi! e lui forse lo ha capito dopo aver fatto sesso che in fondo sei solo un'amica??


Perche' dovrebbero dare della troia a lei.
Cioe' l'unica cosa sensata.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo
> si sono frequentati per 5 anni. *Se quello che voleva era la scopata avrebbe aspettato così tanto tempo*?
> Forse, semplicemente si è reso conto che una relazione con una donna sposata è impegnativa e allora si fa da parte
> Io ci vedo dell'onestà



Secondo me si..
io conoscevo il mio ex amante da molti anni... ho sempre saputo di piacergli..
eppure dopo anni abbiamo avuto una relazione lunga e l'ho presa in quel posto.

Lui per esempio non si fa scrupoli se una è un'amica da anni oppure no...l'importante è conquistarla.
poi dopo, o cercano l'amicizia per tenerti in buona, o saluti e baci.. è stato bello finchè è durato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma questi sono i pensieri malati di un catone il censore che si grufola una stercona di mucca scambiandola per un sant'honore',dopo averla condita con una boccettina di acqua ed acido lisergico.


Se con questo vuoi affermare che io stia dicendo peste e corna delle donne, e del fatto che siano troioni da sbarco, solo per far far loro un bagno di umiltà perchè se sono anche solo un po' contente di aver una festa proletaria a loro dedicata allora si meritano proprio di averla!
E' una questione di equilibrio karmico.
Non sono neanche puttanelle o troiette, sono proprio merde.
E non lo dico mica con accezione buona!
Davvero!
Sono serio!
Ma anche questo l'avrebbe detto il me di un tempo.
Ora considero quel me stesso un po' troppo accondiscendente e bonario.
Ma, si sa, nessuno è perfetto!


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se con questo vuoi affermare che io stia dicendo peste e corna delle donne, e del fatto che siano troioni da sbarco, solo per far far loro un bagno di umiltà perchè se sono anche solo un po' contente di aver una festa proletaria a loro dedicata allora si meritano proprio di averla!
> E' una questione di equilibrio karmico.
> Non sono neanche puttanelle o troiette, sono proprio merde.
> E non lo dico mica con accezione buona!
> ...


Secondo me sei stato troppo misericordioso.
Un difetto pericoloso,che rischia di farti finire davanti al plotone


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Secondo me si..
> io conoscevo il mio ex amante da molti anni... ho sempre saputo di piacergli..
> eppure dopo anni abbiamo avuto una* relazione lunga *e l'ho presa in quel posto.
> 
> ...


è diverso...
l'hai presa in quel posto perchè è stata lunga..(che bel gioco di parole qualcuno avrà da dire..)
ma qui è stata più breve ...
cioè è stata platonica e poi in concreto è durata poco..e subito dopo lui si è tirato indietro..

lei soffre perchè si è innamorata..
perchè se non lo fosse stata avrebbe fatto spallucce e detto..vebeh è stato bello me ne trovo un altro...

la boccata d'aria fresca diventa bronchite e va curata....
ma se non stavi con culetto al vento prendevi meno fresco e adesso non stavi ammalata...

ma scusate perchè la colpa è dell'altro?


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è diverso...
> 
> 
> ma scusate perchè la colpa è dell'altro?


Perche' dovrebbero dare della troia a lei.
cioe' l'unica cosa sensata.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se con questo vuoi affermare che io stia dicendo peste e corna delle donne, e del fatto che siano troioni da sbarco, solo per far far loro un bagno di umiltà perchè se sono anche solo un po' contente di aver una festa proletaria a loro dedicata allora si meritano proprio di averla!
> E' una questione di equilibrio karmico.
> Non sono neanche puttanelle o troiette, sono proprio merde.
> E non lo dico mica con accezione buona!
> ...





Eretteo ha detto:


> Secondo me sei stato troppo misericordioso.
> Un difetto pericoloso,che rischia di farti finire davanti al plotone



chi ce l'ha più lungo di voi due???


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è diverso...
> l'hai presa in quel posto perchè è stata lunga..(che bel gioco di parole qualcuno avrà da dire..)
> ma qui è stata più breve ...
> cioè è stata platonica e poi in concreto è durata poco..e subito dopo lui si è tirato indietro..
> ...




No, io non colpevolizzo lui, 
di lui mi fa solo "rabbia" il fatto che qualunque tempo duri una relazione è sempre una persona con la quale sei stato.
Dunque almeno abbi il coraggio di dire BASTA o quello che vuoi in faccia, non sfuggire come un bambino.
Poi per il resto è lei che trovo assurda in qualità di persona sposata e soprattutto che si innamori dopo solo 2 mesi di relazione...


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> chi ce l'ha più lungo di voi due???


Cosa spetta al vincitore?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> chi ce l'ha più lungo di voi due???


Sicuramente lui.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> chi ce l'ha più lungo di voi due???


Sicuramente lui.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa spetta al vincitore?



no è che mi sono stufata di tutta questa suspance... stanno a fa na gara e a me i preliminari non piacciono tanto allora volevo arrivà al dunque... troia pe troia...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa spetta al vincitore?


Un orsacchiotto.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa spetta al vincitore?


Un orsacchiotto


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

Allora parliamo dell'orsacchiotto.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sicuramente lui.





Eretteo ha detto:


> Sicuramente lui.



 ammazza però!!!


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ammazza però!!!


Strano vero?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non si sono frequentati per 5 anni
> in quei 5 anni c'era solo amicizia
> solo dopo hanno iniziato una relazione durata pochissimo


Si intendevo questo
Sei amico di una persona per 5 anni e dopo 5 anni ti comporti da stronzo?
Mi viene difficile pensarlo
5 anni sono molti


----------



## viola di mare (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un orsacchiotto.





Eretteo ha detto:


> Un orsacchiotto



che spasso!!! continuate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dai aiutatemi a passare un altro paio d'ore qui al lavoro con le vostre stronzate vi prego!!!
dall'una all' una e trenta ho la pausa pranzo però... non potrò seguirvi...
me tapina :dorme:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Secondo me si..
> io conoscevo il mio ex amante da molti anni... ho sempre saputo di piacergli..
> eppure dopo anni abbiamo avuto una relazione lunga e l'ho presa in quel posto.
> 
> ...


Conoscevi o eravate amici?
C'è differenza
conosco anch'io uomini che ti conosco, gli piaci e poi te la mettono in quel posto
Ma se sei amico no
Se fingi di essere amico (e anche qui ho delle conoscenze) ti sveli nel giro di poco, non sei in grado di fingerti amico vero per così tanto tempo


----------



## Annuccia (8 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> No, io non colpevolizzo lui,
> di lui mi fa solo "rabbia" il fatto che qualunque tempo duri una relazione è sempre una persona con la quale sei stato.
> Dunque almeno abbi il coraggio di dire BASTA o quello che vuoi *in faccia*, non sfuggire come un bambino.
> Poi per il resto è lei che trovo assurda in qualità di persona sposata e soprattutto che si innamori dopo solo 2 mesi di relazione...


ebeh..si magari potevano parlarne davanti ad un caffè..
ma resta il fatto che a scappare semmai doveva essere lei...
e invece lo ha fatto lui pur essendo libero...
rincorrerlo non credo sia una buona idea...


----------



## viola di mare (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Strano vero?



stranissimo... già sarebbe alquanto inquietante se ce ne fosse uno solo... due è apocallittico direi...
sono sconvolta e basita


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> stranissimo... già sarebbe alquanto inquietante se ce ne fosse uno solo... due è apocallittico direi...
> sono sconvolta e basita


Ma dai no. Sono bravi ragazzi.

Al limite Eretteo scassa un po' perchè gli cigola la carrozzella.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma dai no. Sono bravi ragazzi.
> 
> Al limite Eretteo scassa un po' perchè gli cigola la carrozzella.




mica ho messo in dubbio la bravura, casomai la "simpatia"



un dito al ... co la sabbia!


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non piace a nessuna, ma poi quando il matrimonio è in crisi al posto di lavorarci su, via di spaccate sui cazzi.


sintesi :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


ni vuol dire che non sa che fare....
tu come vorresti continuare tanto per chiedere?


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conoscevi o eravate amici?
> C'è differenza
> conosco anch'io uomini che ti conosco, gli piaci e poi te la mettono in quel posto
> Ma se sei amico no
> Se fingi di essere amico (e anche qui ho delle conoscenze) ti sveli nel giro di poco, non sei in grado di fingerti amico vero per così tanto tempo


Quando diventi amante...l'amicizia è finita a prescindere di quello che c'era prima. Poi se la relazione finisce e si riprende con l'amicizia, non si può dire che è sempre rimasta, perchè c'è gente che dice che bisogna chiudere con le storie passate, motivo per cui amici o non amici con le amanti va troncato tutto.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ebeh..si magari potevano parlarne davanti ad un caffè..
> ma resta il fatto che a scappare semmai doveva essere lei...
> e invece lo ha fatto lui pur essendo libero...
> *rincorrerlo non credo sia una buona idea.*..



Sono daccordo.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mica ho messo in dubbio la bravura, casomai la "simpatia"
> 
> 
> 
> un dito al ... co la sabbia!


Capirai,con quello che ci sara' passato...


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


c'era un granchietto a cui piaceva camminare e camminare e percorrere chilometri ogni giorno senza sosta.  e raccoglieva e raccoglieva tutte le cose strane che trovava e tutti lo chiamavano bepi ciapatutto. 

una conchiglia spezzata, il guscio di una tartaruga morta, uno scarpone rotto, una caramella scivolata fuori dalla tasca da qualche ignaro umano che magari se l'era scordata nel costume da bagno, chissà quando.

e allora bepi prendeva Tutto e se lo portava nella tana, e quando non raccoglieva Tutto lavorava ad ingrandire la sua dimora per farla sempre più capiente e spaziosa per accogliere sempre più Tutto.

poi un giorno el bepi durante i suoi giri scorse da lontano una pregevole scultura.   oh, ma qual divino artista potè mai comporre opera di tale bellezza e profondità?
guarda lassù, prelibati lavori di fino, guarda qua com'è liscio al tatto e al contempo modellabile. qual capolavoro brillante, quale mente geniale potè partorire tutto questo?

va detto che el bepi quel giorno aveva buscato un terribile raffreddore che gli impediva di odorare alcunchè.
fu così che si portò nella tana una enorme cagata.

e la scia che la cagata lasciava nel trasporto fece fuggire ogni forma di essere vivente nel raggio di metri e metri del piccolo regno animale.

un paio di giorni dopo el bepi si risvegliò perfettamente guarito e tale e tanta fu la sua sorpresa quando si accorse di cosa era successo. copertosi di un fazzoletto imbevuto di acqua di colonia andò ad ispezionare la sua tana scoprendo che ogni suo cimelio era irrimediabilmente compromesso invaso dal puzzo. il suo stesso rifugio non poteva più essere ripulito.

fu così che el bepi, quella notte, si ritrovò senza tana, senza cimeli, senza scultura, solo sperduto in mezzo ai suoi scogli preferiti invasi dal puzzo inarrestabile.


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


Morettina, hai figli?

Se ho capito bene, non era chiaro, la vostra relazione è stata più virtuale che materiale, fine febbraio e lui ha fatto subito retromarcia, i motivi possono essere principalmente due:

o non gli sei piaciuta nell'intimità, o non se la sente di impegnarsi e di essere causa di una tua eventuale separazione, soprattutto se tu hai dei figli.

Inoltre è separato, solo tu sai che strascichi può aver avuto su di lui la fine del suo matrimonio.

Se sai che scopa con altre donne, avresti dovuto meditare prima.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Capirai,con quello che ci sara' passato...


Però è bellissimo vedere l'effetto che può avere su alcune persone il presumere di aver inteso e capito un discorso con presupposti che non conoscono, che si svolge in modo volutamente poco decifrabile, fra persone che non fanno riferimento a loro, per scopi che sicuramente ignorano.

E' un peccato morire!


----------



## Fantastica (8 Marzo 2013)

*Eretteo&Rabarbaro*

Mi associo al rimpianto per Chavez e la mia mente gode -e ride- dello scambio virtual-virile. Ricordo che l'amore è affare solo di maschi, e l'intera letteratura mondiale è lì a dimostrarlo, per non parlare di Lacan. Io sono Fantastica, cioè non esisto. Rivendico la mia assenza di corporeità, che ben s'addice, parlatro, a un forum di scambi virtuali; pertanto rivendico la capacità d'aver inteso ogni punto dei vostri testi e forse anche al di là delle vostre intenzioni, lor Signori.


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Io se vogli chiudere una storia lo dico, non scappo
> 
> Secondo me invece mi sta tenendo buona , altrimenti che senso dirmi dobbiamo vederci, ne parliamo di persona, se veramente non mi voleva più bastava dirmerlo al telefono o sbaglio????


Io invece mi chiedo che vita di merda avessi, prima di conoscere lui, per preferire comportamenti del genere alla tua vita matrimoniale...:unhappy:



Benvenuta.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi associo al rimpianto per Chavez e la mia mente gode -e ride- dello scambio virtual-virile. Ricordo che l'amore è affare solo di maschi, e l'intera letteratura mondiale è lì a dimostrarlo, per non parlare di Lacan. Io sono Fantastica, cioè non esisto. Rivendico la mia assenza di corporeità, che ben s'addice, parlatro, a un forum di scambi virtuali; pertanto rivendico la capacità d'aver inteso ogni punto dei vostri testi e forse anche al di là delle vostre intenzioni, lor Signori.


Ringrazio i numi tutelari del forum di regalarci, come pioggia dorata dopo la stagione dei monsoni, la copiosa venuta dei nuovi contributori di questo luogo virtuale, sia pur incorporei come precisasti di essere tu, proprio quando il tedio incombeva minaccioso e furente, e nere nubi di tempesta s'iniziavano ad intravedere nei cieli delle relazioni tra vecchi utenti!

Dal canto mio, libero dalle catene della logica, della grammatica e dell'esistenza stessa, lodo con ogni mia fibra chi intende più di quanto intendevo intendere, sottendere o protendere!

Fantasia al potere!
Fiori nei vostri cannoni!

Auguri!


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

*digestivo,*

cosa hai masticato, ti ha dato alla testa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa hai masticato, ti ha dato alla testa.


Se ti riferisci a me, nulla di diverso dal solito.

Dato il relativamente poco tempo che sei qui, non puoi ricordarti di come in passato io fossi molto (moooolto) peggio di così...
...e non lo dico per vantarmene!


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Però è bellissimo vedere l'effetto che può avere su alcune persone il presumere di aver inteso e capito un discorso con presupposti che non conoscono, che si svolge in modo volutamente poco decifrabile, fra persone che non fanno riferimento a loro, per scopi che sicuramente ignorano.
> E' il 110% delle motivazioni per cui scrivere qui.
> E' un peccato morire!


Che vuoi farci,la natura mortale e' cosi'.


----------



## tesla (8 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1091271 ha detto:
			
		

> c'era un granchietto a cui piaceva camminare e camminare e percorrere chilometri ogni giorno senza sosta.  e raccoglieva e raccoglieva tutte le cose strane che trovava e tutti lo chiamavano bepi ciapatutto.
> 
> una conchiglia spezzata, il guscio di una tartaruga morta, uno scarpone rotto, una caramella scivolata fuori dalla tasca da qualche ignaro umano che magari se l'era scordata nel costume da bagno, chissà quando.
> 
> ...



possiamo chiudere il thread e anche il forum, qui c'è la spigazione di tutto e non abbiamo bisogno d'altro  :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Non penso sia tutto chiaro.... ma perchè tirarmi cosi matta, e non dirmi subito non ti voglio più?? cosa c'e di cosi difficile???
> Spigatemelo.....


perchè si vuole divertire ancora un pò ma senza impegno quindi ti tiene sulla corda così tu ti incaponisci e cedi quando lui chiama ...poi appena non è più interessato ti riscarica....poi se gli "torni in mente" ...ti ricerca ...e via continua  la giostra e così all'infinito ...se tu non fossi innamorata potresti prenderlo come un divertimento tipo trombamici (tradimento perpetuo al marito compreso ma qui non vorrei dilungarmi )
 ma visto come stanno le cose sei sicura di voler entrare in questa spirale???

mio consiglio spassionato quando ti ri- chiama non rispondere ...credimi ti salvi  ecerca di recuperare il rapoorto con tuo marito . ciao


----------



## Eretteo (8 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi associo al rimpianto per Chavez e la mia mente gode -e ride- dello scambio virtual-virile. Ricordo che l'amore è affare solo di maschi, e l'intera letteratura mondiale è lì a dimostrarlo, per non parlare di Lacan. Io sono Fantastica, cioè non esisto. Rivendico la mia assenza di corporeità, che ben s'addice, parlatro, a un forum di scambi virtuali; pertanto rivendico la capacità d'aver inteso ogni punto dei vostri testi e forse anche al di là delle vostre intenzioni, lor Signori.


Felice 8 marzo


----------



## Hellseven (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


Scusa, per capire: il tuo matrimonio è ancora sostanzialmente in piedi? O siete una coppia che vive insieme per ragioni organizzative/familiari? Il terzo incomodo grande come l'Everest e di cui nulla dici è tuo marito ....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli (si accetta tutto)
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


Allora 
io conosco donne scafate.
Mi hanno raccontato storie simile a questa.
E mi hanno detto che la prima volta ci credi.
E poi ti ritrovi a piangere sola sotto la doccia.

Capisco benissimo lui.

Perchè ho vissuto una cosa simile.

E posso dirti che una scafata 
non si mette nel limbo.

Ma aiuta lui a capire quello che le sta dicendo con enorme imbarazzo e difficoltà 
perchè non vuole nè umiliarti nè ferirti.

Poi lui è un uomo che sa.
Sa perchè è separato.
E chi ha amato bene o male porta quella cicatrice dentro.

Ok siamo amici.
Ok in certe circostanze che chiameremo momento di debolezza.

SIamo finiti a letto.
Io mi sentivo solo
tu non ti sentivi amata.

Poi io sono rientrato in me stesso.
Ho capito che ho fatto una cagata.
Non voglio mettermi nei guai con te, nè tu vuoi mettere nei guai con me.

Sappiamo che è successo.
Impacchettiamo e archiviamo la pratica.

Non ne parliamo più.

Ancora oggi ci rivediamo da amici.
Ma nessuno dei due fa minima allusione

a quella serata un po' così.

Vero abbiamo volato.
Ma su uno di quei marchingegni primordiali.
Pensa abbiamo fatto 300 m sospesi dal suolo a 60 cm...

poi siamo caduti al suolo.

Non tirare la corda.
Ma passa la moneta per quel che la vale.

Lui sta tentando di salvaguardare l'amicizia.

Ma se tirerai la corda 
e si esaspera 

ti urlerà in faccia 
perchè non c'è stato un poi

e tu potevi anche capire dietro il silenzio che cosa c'era.

Dovevate pensarci prima?
Comodo dirlo poi no?
E da altre persone...

Si accorsero dopo di essere nudi.

Il tuo guaio è umanamente comprensibile:
Stai vedendo deluse le tue aspettative.


----------



## Gian (8 Marzo 2013)

io non ho capito ancora una cosa....
premesso che in due mesi e anche in due settimane una donna
si può innamorare di un tipo che le piace (anche se non lo vede!)
ma perchè le donne sposate che dovrebbero essere tanto posate
si incasinano in situazioni di questo tipo ?

possibile, possibile che non si riesca a capire che il Tipo era
lì per interesse vil-scopereccio, che si è fatta una piccola storia,
salvo spegnere le luci della giostra al momento opportuno.
che per una donna incasinarsi l'esistenza in questo modo porta solo dolori
e aggiungete tutto quello che volete voi se vi interessa....

Se entri a fare una rapina in banca è possibile che la guardia ti spara
una rivoltellata.
Allo stesso modo se una donna scafata o meno si fa una grossa storia
di sesso è probabile o c'è il rischio di innamoramento, specie se non è pratica
del settore.

Lasciamo questi lavori agli esperti del settore !
Lasciamo lavorare i professionisti.
Per noi vili della III categoria, solo lacrime sangue e picche in faccia.


----------



## Circe (8 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> io non ho capito ancora una cosa....
> premesso che in due mesi e anche in due settimane una donna
> si può innamorare di un tipo che le piace (anche se non lo vede!)
> ma perchè le donne sposate che dovrebbero essere tanto posate
> ...


ciao g. 
lei x me lo ha usato inconsciamente il suo amico....perche era in crisi con il marito e lui era quello che passava il convento. perché a mio parere se uno mi piace mi innamoro appena lo conosco e non dopo 5 anni che non mi suscita amore. quindi tanto ingenua la nostra amica non è....


----------



## celafarò (8 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Non penso sia tutto chiaro.... ma perchè tirarmi cosi matta, e non dirmi subito non ti voglio più?? cosa c'e di cosi difficile???
> Spigatemelo.....


Mia cara,non conosco molti uomini che hanno il coraggio di dire chiaramente come stanno le cose.Il tuo rincorrere lo mette in difficoltà.Credo sia chiaro che lui non provi quello che provi tu.Cercare gli aspetti reconditi,i risvolti psicologici,le possibili giustificazioni,costituisce il classico atteggiamento femminile.Delle volte gli uomini hanno ragione,sappiamo essere pesanti.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Capirai,con quello che ci sara' passato...



nel tuo forse.


----------



## Spider (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora
> io conosco donne scafate.
> Mi hanno raccontato storie simile a questa.
> E mi hanno detto che la prima volta ci credi.
> ...


troooooopppo bello
Conte, troooooppo vero!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> io non ho capito ancora una cosa....
> premesso che in due mesi e anche in due settimane una donna
> si può innamorare di un tipo che le piace (anche se non lo vede!)
> ma perchè le donne sposate che dovrebbero essere tanto posate
> ...


Ma perchè protendi sempre per la peggior delle ipotesi?
Lui è un avvoltoio lei na poco de bon ecc..ecc...

Ma ragioniamo mai che anche noi siamo stati anche in quei ruoli?
(alcuni di noi) Ok...ok...ok....


----------



## morettina (9 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Quelli così sono codardi.
> Guarda che anch'io sono stata con un uomo sposato per molto, molto tempo e non c'era solo sesso ma gite
> in moto, vacanze, dormiva da me, a volte andavo via con lui quando doveva lavorare distante da casa,
> abbiamo condiviso molte cose insieme e una bella intesa intesa sessuale.
> ...


Grazie

Hai proprio ragione , ieri sera dovevamo vederci, dopo 5 telefonate che gli ho fatto, e vari sms non si è fatto sentire, quando alla fine alla sera glio ho scritto un brutto sms dicendo che poteva far senza cercarmi che ero stufa del suo comportamento mi scrive che "sono matta "..... e che non ha avuto neneche un secondo per rispondere al telefono bla bla .. ma mi prendi per il culo?? Ora penso proprio di si.
Poi come se niente fosse mi scrive un sms che ci sentiamo oggi e che settimana prossima ci vediamo.....


----------



## morettina (9 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi dispiace dirtelo
> forse sei incappata nella persona sbagliata
> un uomo che non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni
> un uomo che ha voluto solo divertirsi con te
> ...


Grazie , me ne sto rendendo conto


----------



## morettina (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh gas scusa...
> se è stato sincero..forse sono stati gli scrupoli a fargli fare marcia indietro....
> perchè ve la state prendendo tanto con quest'uomo...


Non credo che sia stato sincero altrimenti se hai preso una decisione la port vanti... non dici "ne parliamo di persona" tanto per farmi stare buona per un po e poi sparisci


----------



## morettina (9 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo
> si sono frequentati per 5 anni. Se quello che voleva era la scopata avrebbe aspettato così tanto tempo?
> Forse, semplicemente si è reso conto che una relazione con una donna sposata è impegnativa e allora si fa da parte
> Io ci vedo dell'onestà


Ci hai preso in pieno.
Infatti mi ha detto che non può funzionare perchè non ci vediamo mai, non può chiamare quando vuole , e gli da fastidio l'idea che possa fare sesso con mio marito (anche se ormai è da 3 mesi che non mi tocca più), ma cavolo dico io quando hai iniziato una relazione con una donna sposata sai a cosa andavi incontro.. o sbaglio?


----------



## morettina (9 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perchè si vuole divertire ancora un pò ma senza impegno quindi ti tiene sulla corda così tu ti incaponisci e cedi quando lui chiama ...poi appena non è più interessato ti riscarica....poi se gli "torni in mente" ...ti ricerca ...e via continua  la giostra e così all'infinito ...se tu non fossi innamorata potresti prenderlo come un divertimento tipo trombamici (tradimento perpetuo al marito compreso ma qui non vorrei dilungarmi )
> ma visto come stanno le cose sei sicura di voler entrare in questa spirale???
> 
> mio consiglio spassionato quando ti ri- chiama non rispondere ...credimi ti salvi  ecerca di recuperare il rapoorto con tuo marito . ciao


Avete tutti ragione, ma il rapporto con mio marito è arrivato al capolinea.
All'inizio avevamo deciso di vederci come trombamici, ma che ci posso fare io se poi mi sono innamorata di lui.... sapete è un uomo sicuro di se,ha carisma... sono i classici uomini che ti fregano

Io sono sicura che se non fosse un periodo di crisi con mio marito , fossi stata single di un uomo cosi non mi sarei innamorata..
Ma purtoppo non riesco a non cercarlo, è cme "una droga" e non solo a livello fisico ...
Lo so a tutti i viostri occhi sto facendo la figura della psicopatica...


----------



## morettina (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora
> io conosco donne scafate.
> Mi hanno raccontato storie simile a questa.
> E mi hanno detto che la prima volta ci credi.
> ...


Ma infatti io accetto che lui non voglia più vedermi, ue non sono mica una stalker...

Appunto per quaesto visto che ci conosciamo da 5 anni, abbiamo passato 2 mesi di passione , mi merito ed esigo che una persona che dice di volermi bene (parole sue) mi dedichi 1 ora del suo tempo per parlare, chiarire e ritornare a quello che eravamo 2 mesi fa....


----------



## Annuccia (9 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Ci hai preso in pieno.
> Infatti* mi ha detto che non può funzionare perchè non ci vediamo mai, non può chiamare quando vuole , e gli da fastidio l'idea che possa fare sesso con mio marito* (anche se ormai è da 3 mesi che non mi tocca più), ma cavolo dico io quando hai iniziato una relazione con una donna sposata sai a cosa andavi incontro.. o sbaglio?


alle volte la testa duole dopo...
magari pensava che poteva andare..magari inizialmente andava bene..ma poi si è reso conto che non era il caso per i motivi (giusti a mio parere) da te menzionati...
ripeto io ci vedo onestà non assenza di scrupoli...


molti amanti inizialmente credono di poter vivere una storia con limiti e convfini invalicabili, ma poi si rendono conto che non basta..è normale..è umano.
lui non vuole una storia così, quindi invece di andare avanti facendoti inevitabilmente la guerra(perchè prima o poi l'avrebbe fatta, avvrebbe preteso eccecc)preferisce tagliarla prima..

io la vedo cosa giusta.


----------



## morettina (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alle volte la testa duole dopo...
> magari pensava che poteva andare..magari inizialmente andava bene..ma poi si è reso conto che non era il caso per i motivi (giusti a mio parere) da te menzionati...
> ripeto io ci vedo onestà non assenza di scrupoli...
> 
> ...


Adesso ti racconto una cosa.

Dopo due settimane che ci sentivamo tutti giorni, che mi tempestava di chiamate, una giorno per un litigio banale (dovuto ad un suo sms) , lui mi chiama litighiamo al telefono e io lo mando a cagare....

Dal giorno dopo lui non mi ha più risposto, cosi per una settimana, anzi ti diro mi ha inviato sms veramente cattivi..
Poi dopo una settimana si fa vivo (nel frattempo io gli avevo detto che mi ero innamorata , che tenevo alui)

Quindi se è come dici tu, lui poteva già non farsi più sentire, che senso è stato chiamarmi ancora?

E poi te lo ribadisco , non sono una bambina quando ci siamo sentiti si poteva parlare al telefono della nostra storia , non occorreva dirmi vediamoci parliamone, ...... ieri sera io gli ho scritto tanti sms cattivi e lui anziche sparire mi ha detto ci sentiamo domani ma secondo te una persona cosi è normale?

Io ho preso una decisione che oggi non lo cerco e aspetterò che mi cerchi lui....


----------



## Annuccia (9 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Adesso ti racconto una cosa.
> 
> Dopo due settimane che ci sentivamo tutti giorni, che mi tempestava di chiamate, una giorno per un litigio banale (dovuto ad un suo sms) , lui mi chiama litighiamo al telefono e io lo mando a cagare....
> 
> ...


considerando il fatto che sei sposata e te ne sei innamorata, e considerando anche che lui, come dire, non è deciso a continuare...io lo mollerei e basta...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Adesso ti racconto una cosa.
> 
> Dopo due settimane che ci sentivamo tutti giorni, che mi tempestava di chiamate, una giorno per un litigio banale (dovuto ad un suo sms) , lui mi chiama litighiamo al telefono e io lo mando a cagare....
> 
> ...


Non sei innamorata. Ci tieni per tante ragioni che non vedi ancora chiaramente (come tutti mentre vivono una situazione). Sono cose diverse. Non soffrire per una cosa che non può che darti sofferenza con sprazzi di emozione. Prenditi tu del tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Ci hai preso in pieno.
> Infatti mi ha detto che non può funzionare perchè non ci vediamo mai, non può chiamare quando vuole , e gli da fastidio l'idea che possa fare sesso con mio marito (anche se ormai è da 3 mesi che non mi tocca più), ma cavolo dico io quando hai iniziato una relazione con una donna sposata sai a cosa andavi incontro.. o sbaglio?


No non lo sapeva.
Molti non lo sanno.

Per questo poi nascono i casini.

Ma è anche vero che può venir usata la scusa tu sei sposata e quindi non possiamo stare assieme.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei innamorata. Ci tieni per tante ragioni che non vedi ancora chiaramente (come tutti mentre vivono una situazione). Sono cose diverse. Non soffrire per una cosa che non può che darti sofferenza con sprazzi di emozione. Prenditi tu del tempo.


Che ne sai tu?
Sei nel suo cuore?

Eh?

Saranno o no cose intime delle persone sapersi o meno innamorate eh?

COminciamo da subito con le analisi di parte e bislacche delle personalità e dell'affettività altrui?

A quando tu hai bisogno di psicoterapia?


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> considerando il fatto che sei sposata e te ne sei innamorata, e considerando anche che lui, come dire, non è deciso a continuare...io lo mollerei e basta...



concordo


----------



## Gian (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei innamorata. Ci tieni per tante ragioni che non vedi ancora chiaramente (come tutti mentre vivono una situazione). Sono cose diverse. Non soffrire per una cosa che non può che darti sofferenza con sprazzi di emozione. Prenditi tu del tempo.



ciao Brunetta....non concordo...credo che Morettina sia innamorata
e come rimarcato da molti qui dentro, accendo la "lucetta rossa"
dell'allarme. La accendo a più non posso.
*Attenzione-attenzione-attenzione* a quella persona...
e al male incredibile che può fare alla nostra amica.
E' già in sofferenza adesso! 

la nostra amica è sposata! Non dimentichiamolo, qui c'è un
rapporto a serio rischio e un marito che per fortuna ancora non sa nulla.

un solo consiglio: non scrivere SMS, risolvi faccia a faccia.
Non scrivere più nulla.

ha scritto M.:
*Infatti mi ha detto che non può funzionare perchè non ci vediamo mai, non può chiamare quando vuole , e gli da fastidio l'idea che possa fare sesso con mio marito

*vi rendete conto ? E' geloso del marito.
A me questo amante mi sta già sui coglioni, scusate il termine. 
Questo è un soggetto inaffidabile che non sa fare manco l'amante.*

*


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta....non concordo...credo che Morettina sia innamorata
> e come rimarcato da molti qui dentro, accendo la "lucetta rossa"
> dell'allarme. La accendo a più non posso.
> *Attenzione-attenzione-attenzione* a quella persona...
> ...


Non è innamorata come sono io quando sono innamorata. Io non mando a quel paese chi amo, soprattutto se intanto ho un marito. Concordo sul fatto che già lei ci sta male e che il tipo non promette nulla di buono.


----------



## Gian (9 Marzo 2013)

è innamorata a modo suo...
se non fosse cotta non l'avrebbe più chiamato !

caz che brutta situazione ...


----------



## Annuccia (9 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta....non concordo...credo che Morettina sia innamorata
> e come rimarcato da molti qui dentro, accendo la "lucetta rossa"
> dell'allarme. La accendo a più non posso.
> *Attenzione-attenzione-attenzione* a quella persona...
> ...



a differenza di coloro che non sanno farlo e continuano...causando danno.
quest'uomo si è reso conto di non poterlo fare e ha deciso di non farlo più...

come può starti sui coglioni una persona che ha deciso di scenderci...?

aggiungo per te ospite g e per altri che non hanno capito..
questo è uno strano caso...
l'amante libero scappa perchè non accetta questo tipo di rapporto..invece di appiccicarsi a mo sdi zecca(come fanno tanti...)
la persona sposata si incazza e lo rincorre...
in genere funziona al contrario...

chi dei due sta facendo la cosa sbagliata?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a differenza di coloro che non sanno farlo e continuano...causando danno.
> quest'uomo si è reso conto di non poterlo fare e ha deciso di non farlo più...
> 
> come può starti sui coglioni una persona che ha deciso di scenderci...?
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Il "rispetto" che intendo io è che una persona dica in faccia quello che pensa e non fare il bambino...
> visto che ti sei *SCOP..O* quella persona fino a un attimo prima..
> Poi è logico che è lei quella sposata e non può parlare di innamoramenti ecc...
> leggi bene cosa le ho scritto prima...


su questo forum si può scrivere per esteso, senza alcuna censura: scopata, scopato, cazzo, culo, patata. visto? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a differenza di coloro che non sanno farlo e continuano...causando danno.
> quest'uomo si è reso conto di non poterlo fare e ha deciso di non farlo più...
> 
> come può starti sui coglioni una persona che ha deciso di scenderci...?
> ...


Concordo su tutto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> stranissimo... già sarebbe alquanto inquietante se ce ne fosse uno solo... due è apocallittico direi...
> sono sconvolta e basita


sono genuinamente due persone diverse 

quando si scatenano e cominciano a produrre gli acidi, è utile leggere fra le righe per comprendere. più che divertenti, tagliano a fette ogni argomentazione, senza mai dire nulla pro e contro, al solo fine di straziare il pensiero del destinatario diretto più a lungo ... che ovviamente si era arreso già in prima battuta.

è un flusso di parole e fatti che in prima possono sembrare illogiche, ma danno un senso nel complessivo. io che arrivo spesso con notevole ritardo (se mai) vedo l'opera già fatta e mi è di minore fatica seguire il discorso, perché grazie agli anni precedenti ho aggiornato il vocabolario delle stranezze verbali. ed essendo la comunicazione mio settore preferito, ero costretto a farlo.

quando vedo Eretteo rispondere a Rabarbaro, so che la giornata è finita lì, a fin di bene.


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quando vedo Eretteo rispondere a Rabarbaro, so che la giornata è finita lì, a fin di bene.


Che inguaribile ottimista!

Io sogno un brainstorming collettivo, così non logoro più solo il povero vecchietto assiso, con almeno 5-6 utenti di panzer-favella, ma i più probi, e ce ne sarebbero molti, sono anche i più pigri...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione, ma il rapporto con mio marito è arrivato al capolinea.
> All'inizio avevamo deciso di vederci come trombamici, ma che ci posso fare io se poi mi sono innamorata di lui.... sapete è un uomo sicuro di se,ha carisma... sono i classici uomini che ti fregano
> 
> Io sono sicura che se non fosse un periodo di crisi con mio marito , fossi stata single di un uomo cosi non mi sarei innamorata..
> ...


Sei innamorata ... Ne sei sicura ? È perché se fossi  stata single non ti sarebbe successo ... ? Io  la trovo una contraddizione palese...  :smile: Quindi ti ripeto sei certa di essere innamorata ?


----------



## Gian (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a differenza di coloro che non sanno farlo e continuano...causando danno.
> quest'uomo si è reso conto di non poterlo fare e ha deciso di non farlo più...
> come può starti sui coglioni una persona che ha deciso di scenderci...?
> aggiungo per te ospite g e per altri che non hanno capito..
> ...


mi convinci :up:
può essere che le cose stiano come dici tu, non ho letto perfettamente tutti gli interventi dell'amica.
Però fai attenzione: non ha dato un taglio netto, come parrebbe,
si fa sentire ancora e ogni tanto torna alla carica. Scappa
o vorrebbe scappare.


----------



## Circe (9 Marzo 2013)

*x morettina*

perche non ti chiedi come mai ti sei innamorata di lui proprio ora dopo anni che lo conosci? perche dici che da single non te ne saresti innamorata? rifletti....proprio ora che sei in crisi con tuo marito...lo vedi diversamente! inconsciamente lo stai usando..x uscire dal tuo matrimonio,  per evadere. puo essere che uns parte di lui se n'è accorta che te lo stai facendo piacere??


----------



## Gian (9 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> perche non ti chiedi come mai ti sei innamorata di lui proprio ora dopo anni che lo conosci? perche dici che da single non te ne saresti innamorata? rifletti....proprio ora che sei in crisi con tuo marito...lo vedi diversamente! inconsciamente lo stai usando..x uscire dal tuo matrimonio,  per evadere. puo essere che uns parte di lui se n'è accorta che te lo stai facendo piacere??



santa verità !
Poveraccio il marito.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è innamorata come sono io quando sono innamorata. Io non mando a quel paese chi amo, soprattutto se intanto ho un marito. Concordo sul fatto che già lei ci sta male e che il tipo non promette nulla di buono.


Ah allora hai mandato a stendere tuo marito
Perchè non lo amavi più no?

Non perchè lui non era chi diceva di essere no?

Perchè se lo amavi comprendevi come era in realtà no?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2013)

C'è qualcosa che non mi quadra 
Per il fatto che ti senti in diritto di esigere 
spiegazioni...
secondo me le hai avute ma dichiarandoti , a noi 
innamorata ,non accetti quelle spiegazioni 
tu lo vuoi alle tue condizioni ...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah allora hai mandato a stendere tuo marito
> Perchè non lo amavi più no?
> 
> Non perchè lui non era chi diceva di essere no?
> ...


Che cazzo ne sai? Non ne ho parlato e non ho intenzione di parlarne. Mollami. grazie


----------



## Gian (9 Marzo 2013)

buoni ragazzi....state bboni come diceva Alberto Sordi


io per principio non parlo mai della mia tristerrima vicenda
Vi ammorberei!

in materia,sono uno spaccamento di c.... unico, e me lo hanno pure detto de visu.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che cazzo ne sai? Non ne ho parlato e non ho intenzione di parlarne. Mollami. grazie


Dovrei?
No tu in un post hai detto che ti sei separata perchè lui non era chi diceva di essere.

Non sono ai tuoi ordini.
Nè iscritto a tuo libro paga.

Nè tuo allievo a scuola.

Nè tuo fratello
nè tuo nipote ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Gian (9 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Hai proprio ragione , ieri sera dovevamo vederci, dopo 5 telefonate che gli ho fatto, e vari sms non si è fatto sentire, quando alla fine alla sera glio ho scritto un brutto sms dicendo che poteva far senza cercarmi che ero stufa del suo comportamento mi scrive che "sono matta "..... e che non ha avuto neneche un secondo per rispondere al telefono bla bla .. ma mi prendi per il culo?? Ora penso proprio di si.
> Poi come se niente fosse mi scrive un sms che ci sentiamo oggi e che settimana prossima ci vediamo.....



aggiornaci sulle novità.
Insisto, chiedi un incontro faccia e faccia e chiarisci bene con lui.


----------



## Eretteo (10 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> nel tuo forse.


Tu mi sopravvaluti....il mio profilo migliore e' a senso unico.


----------



## Eretteo (10 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quando si scatenano e cominciano a produrre gli acidi, è utile leggere fra le righe per comprendere. più che divertenti, tagliano a fette ogni argomentazione, senza mai dire nulla pro e contro, al solo fine di straziare il pensiero del destinatario diretto più a lungo ... che ovviamente si era arreso già in prima battuta.


Le migliori torture sono quelle lente agonie...  :sonar:


----------



## Eretteo (10 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io sogno un brainstorming collettivo, così non logoro più solo il povero vecchietto assiso, con almeno 5-6 utenti di panzer-favella, ma i più probi, e ce ne sarebbero molti, sono anche i più pigri...



Non sarebbe malaccio,ma i piu' creativi sono spesso preda dell'ignavia.....e tanti preferiscono fare a gara a chi ha il pennuto piu' corto e le corna piu' lunghe.....d'altronde,i conflitti bisogna guerreggiarli con le truppe a disposizione.


----------



## morettina (11 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> aggiornaci sulle novità.
> Insisto, chiedi un incontro faccia e faccia e chiarisci bene con lui.


Buona settimana a tutti

Vi aggiorno... non so se vi interessa ... ma questa storia è da raccontare anche perchè non ci capisco più niente.

Dunque, sabato mattina non lo sento (nonostante mi avesse detto che mi chiamava) io decido di non chiamarlo ne di mandargli sms..

La sera sono fuori con una mia amica e mi arriva un suo sms dove mi augura buon week end... io ovviamente non rispondo.

Passa il sabato e la domenica , questa mattina mi arriva un suo sms dove mi dice che sabato sera era solo, che aveva voglia di chiamarmi ma non l'ha fatto... e io non rispondo

Mi chiama oggi io rispondo (da persona educata) dove mi dice che fine avevo fatto, che posso chiamarlo quando voglio.... stiamo al telefono 30 minuti... io alla fine gli chiedo quando ci vediamo e lui???? Secondo voi cosa risponde..... "non so ti chiamerò"", ma dico sei normale ???


----------



## morettina (11 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buona settimana a tutti
> 
> Vi aggiorno... non so se vi interessa ... ma questa storia è da raccontare anche perchè non ci capisco più niente.
> 
> ...


Per "Ospite G" è due settimane che cerco questo incontro.....


----------



## Gian (11 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Per "Ospite G" è due settimane che cerco questo incontro.....


OK.
faccia a faccia. Aspettalo.
Che abbia il coraggio di parlare in faccia e si prenda le sue responsabilità.
Affrontalo.
Tira fuori i coglioni e vai da lui. 
CAZZO NON TEMERLO.




scusa per i termini, eh....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buona settimana a tutti
> 
> Vi aggiorno... non so se vi interessa ... ma questa storia è da raccontare anche perchè non ci capisco più niente.
> 
> ...


ti sta cuocendo a fuoco lento.

L'epilogo è già scritto.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buona settimana a tutti
> 
> Vi aggiorno... non so se vi interessa ... ma questa storia è da raccontare anche perchè non ci capisco più niente.
> 
> ...


comincio a sentir odor di narcisismo galoppante condito con sano (si fa per dire) vittimismo di facciata (sto parlando del tuo bel *moro...morettina.*.tanto per precisare ), consiglio spassionato *depennalo dalla tua rubrica *e cerca di recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito


----------



## devastata (11 Marzo 2013)

Morettina, tu per due giorni o più, non gli hai risposto, è normale che lui sia diffidente, vi state studiando.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comincio a sentir odor di narcisismo galoppante condito con sano (si fa per dire) vittimismo di facciata (sto parlando del tuo bel *moro...morettina.*.tanto per precisare ), consiglio spassionato *depennalo dalla tua rubrica *e cerca di recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito


Quanto hai ragione! Una dovrebbe trovarsi un amante per aver sesso, emozioni e dolcezze che non ha in casa. Se l'amante è una rottura di scatole che amante è?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione! Una dovrebbe trovarsi un amante per aver sesso, emozioni e dolcezze che non ha in casa. Se l'amante è una rottura di scatole che amante è?


E' la terribile seconda moglie...
Lo spettro lothariano...
Il maleficio...


----------



## Gian (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' la *terribile seconda moglie*...
> Lo spettro lothariano...
> Il maleficio...


:up:
ehehe è vero,
la clonazione della moglie....
già ne basta una, trovi una per fare sesso
e ti dice le stesse cose.
Il peggiore degli  incubi !


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> :up:
> ehehe è vero,
> la clonazione della moglie....
> già ne basta una, trovi una per fare sesso
> ...


Sai di Lothar mi fido...
La sa lunga eh?

E infatti io ero come Don Chisciotte con i mulini a vento no'

Fu lui a darmi una svegliata...

E da quando ho cambiato atteggiamento seguendo i suoi editti

sto da re....altro che conte!

Hai ragione il peggiore degli incubi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comincio a sentir odor di narcisismo galoppante condito con sano (si fa per dire) vittimismo di facciata (sto parlando del tuo bel *moro...morettina.*.tanto per precisare ), consiglio spassionato *depennalo dalla tua rubrica *e cerca di recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito



quoto col sangue

:mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (12 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buona settimana a tutti
> 
> Vi aggiorno... non so se vi interessa ... ma questa storia è da raccontare anche perchè non ci capisco più niente.
> 
> ...



Lascialo perdere.
Io, un tipo con il quale è finita da tanto, ogni 15/20 giorni mi manda un messaggino...
per dirmi che gli manca "l'amore" che gli davo e cose del genere...
è un narcisista e fa anche la vittima..
lui si diverte...a prenderti in giro.
e si diverte nel voler essere sempre nella tua testa. tipico del narcisista.
Sta a te continuare a dargli modo per prenderti in giro oppure evitarlo per sempre.
Io consiglio la seconda.


----------



## morettina (12 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Lascialo perdere.
> Io, un tipo con il quale è finita da tanto, ogni 15/20 giorni mi manda un messaggino...
> per dirmi che gli manca "l'amore" che gli davo e cose del genere...
> è un narcisista e fa anche la vittima..
> ...


E' facile da dirsi, ma dura da fare...
Oggi è tutto il giorno che mi riempie di messaggi, carini.

Sarà forse perche vuole portarmi ancora a letto, visto che è da due settimane che non mi vede? Ma se fosse cosi , dimmelo e basta....

Poi hai ragione fa la vittima tipo " ti vedrò mai??" oppure " forse è meglio che mi mandi una foto, almeno ti vedo", ma cavolo è un uomo libero, separato che può uscire quando vuoi... sono io la sposata con vincoli, ma cavolo chiedimi "quando sei libera"... noooo fa la vittima mahh


----------



## gas (12 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buona settimana a tutti
> 
> Vi aggiorno... non so se vi interessa ... ma questa storia è da raccontare anche perchè non ci capisco più niente.
> 
> ...


probabilmente non aveva così tanta voglia di vederti


----------



## Gian (12 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> E' facile da dirsi, ma dura da fare...
> Oggi è tutto il giorno che mi riempie di messaggi, carini.
> Sarà forse perche vuole portarmi ancora a letto, visto che è da due settimane che non mi vede? Ma se fosse cosi , dimmelo e basta....
> Poi hai ragione fa la vittima tipo " ti vedrò mai??" oppure " forse è meglio che mi mandi una foto, almeno ti vedo", ma cavolo è un uomo libero, separato che può uscire quando vuoi... sono io la sposata con vincoli, ma cavolo chiedimi "quando sei libera"... noooo fa la vittima mahh


questi sono i comportamenti spregevoli che in certi momenti mi fanno dissociare in toto dalla categoria
maschile. Ma questo gonzo, non si rende conto che ha a che fare con una sposata ?
*MA DELLO SFASCIO CHE STA CREANDO, NE AVRA' SENTORE ?*
eliminalo fisicamente e moralmente dalla tua vita.
Mi associo a tutti gli altri che hanno scritto prima.
Se possibile , butta via l'utenza cellulare
passa a postemobile, fai quello che vuoi 

ma non lo hai capito che vuole solo t......

ciao! Ti consiglio di recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito.
mi sembra alquanto improbo tenere in piedi le 2 cose.

ps dimenticavo, per esperienza posso dirti che 4 stronzate romantiche
sono in grado di scriverle anche quelli del CEPU. fanno copia e incolla
dai link di facebook...fidati. Non ti fare infinocchiare ancora da lui.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> E' facile da dirsi, ma dura da fare...
> Oggi è tutto il giorno che mi riempie di messaggi, carini.
> 
> Sarà forse perche vuole portarmi ancora a letto, visto che è da due settimane che non mi vede? Ma se fosse cosi , dimmelo e basta....
> ...


E' incredibile come basti poco per dare una svuotata allo scroto.
Ma d'altronde a te piace essere presa per il culo.
E allora lui fa benissimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> E' facile da dirsi, ma dura da fare...
> Oggi è tutto il giorno che mi riempie di messaggi, carini.
> 
> Sarà forse perche vuole portarmi ancora a letto, visto che è da due settimane che non mi vede? Ma se fosse cosi , dimmelo e basta....
> ...


Te lo scrivo più grande NARCISISMO.... Sennò sai a chi rivolgerti per capire gira nel web link andò la parola e poi fammi sapere


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> questi sono i comportamenti spregevoli che in certi momenti mi fanno dissociare in toto dalla categoria
> maschile. Ma questo gonzo, non si rende conto che ha a che fare con una sposata ?
> *MA DELLO SFASCIO CHE STA CREANDO, NE AVRA' SENTORE ?*
> eliminalo fisicamente e moralmente dalla tua vita.
> ...



Ospite G aggiungo cosa elementare...ma forse qualcuno l'ha scritta prima di me.
Sono due invorniti di alto livello...le persone intelligenti non mandano sms alle donne sposate..mai...oppure lo mandano ''travestito''..in modo che se legg la persona sbagliata lo prenda per un'errore.Il fattt che questo emerito idiota li mandi pure amorosi,ti dice tutto sul QI dei due.
Perche'lei dovrebbe mandarlo al diavolo..e'molto pericolo un simile amante,ù
Dio mi scampa dall'averne una cosi'............


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> E' facile da dirsi, ma dura da fare...
> Oggi è tutto il giorno che mi riempie di messaggi, carini.
> 
> Sarà forse perche vuole portarmi ancora a letto, visto che è da due settimane che non mi vede? Ma se fosse cosi , dimmelo e basta....
> ...


E' una fase normale, secondo me: "rinunci" stoicamente all'avventura sessuale e alla trasgressione, alla sensazione di essere un playboy che essa comporta e all'adrenalina che questa ti dà.

Ci rinunci per seghe mentali, paure, per questioni morali, perchè se stufo, perchè è impegnativo, bla bla bla, ma poi l'amico Fritz che hai fra le gambe ti ci fa pensare, ti tormenta e prevale su quasi tutto e ti costringe a tornare sui tuoi passi.


----------



## Gian (12 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ospite G aggiungo cosa elementare...ma forse qualcuno l'ha scritta prima di me.
> Sono due invorniti di alto livello...le persone intelligenti non mandano sms alle donne sposate..mai...oppure lo mandano ''travestito''..in modo che se legge la persona sbagliata lo prenda per un'errore.Il fatto che questo emerito idiota li mandi pure amorosi,ti dice tutto sul QI dei due.
> Perche' lei dovrebbe mandarlo al diavolo..e'molto pericolosa un simile amante,
> Dio mi scampa dall'averne una cosi'............


assolutamente ineccepibile....
però spezzo una lancia per la nostra Morettina.
Ha sempre tempo per un bel calcio nel culo come nelle migliori tradizioni.

:up: :up: :up:

:calcio:


----------



## morettina (16 Marzo 2013)

*AGGIORNAMENTO*

Rieccomi....mercoledì lo rivisto, siamo stati insieme e abbiamo parlato.Sinceramente non ci ho capito niente, adesso riassumo cosi ameno qualcuno , magari , mi sa dare una spiegazione. Lui dice che per lui ha cominciato il discorso con " non è vero che voglio scaricarti", poi io ho parlato parlando dei miei sentimenti per lui, che io so che ha altre donne e che mi va bene cosi, che non chiedo niente a lui più di quello che mi da  e via dicendo. Lui dice che per lui è dura non sentirmi quando vuole , che magari vuole vedermi una sera e io non ci sono.. ma cavolo lo sapeva fin dall'inizio che ero sposata, poi ha detto che gli dispiace e gli sembra di fare un torto a me quando va con altre donne... mmmmm mi sa di balla quest'ultima frase che ner dite? Dopo 30 minuto di parlare io gli ho detto se volevamo essere trombamici e lui..... "io non ci credo alla storia dei trombaamici".....da quel giorno in poi ci siamo sentiti solo per messaggi... ma alla fine io non so se voglio ancora continuare o non ,non posso stare qua ogni giorno a pensare "oggi non lo sento, oppure oggi sparisce.... " Non so che fare, forse è meglio che un per un po non lo cerchi più ed aspettare che sia lui..... Uff che situazione di merda


----------



## Gian (16 Marzo 2013)

...e pensare che ancora si sostiene che non ti sei innamorata ...

a me pare, con il mio vissuto molto brutto e piuttosto recente per dare
una valutazione imparziale, una storia troppo coinvolgente per te
e troppo incasinata dal suo punto di vista. 
A mio modo di vedere non sa come "scaricarti", perdonami per la schiettezza,
e poi tu da sposata se proprio vuoi farti un amante devi trovare
un personaggio meno instabile.
Come fai ad avere un amante che a sua volta sta con altre tipe
secondo quanto mi è parso di capire. 
Che tipo di storia vuoi da lui ? Che cosa ti aspetti ?
è una faccenda che prima o poi avrà un capolinea e
sarà difficile (per te ) rimanerne indenni.

Per lui non ci saranno problemi, una amante in più o in meno
cambia davvero poco. 
Ma non ti senti un po' usata ?
E del tuo matrimonio, cosa ne sarà?

in bocca al lupo. :up:


----------



## oceansize (16 Marzo 2013)

Ma pensato di fare del volontariato (cit.)? Spenderesti meglio le tue energie :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Rieccomi....mercoledì lo rivisto, siamo stati insieme e abbiamo parlato.Sinceramente non ci ho capito niente, adesso riassumo cosi ameno qualcuno , magari , mi sa dare una spiegazione. Lui dice che per lui ha cominciato il discorso con " non è vero che voglio scaricarti", poi io ho parlato parlando dei miei sentimenti per lui, che io so che ha altre donne e che mi va bene cosi, che non chiedo niente a lui più di quello che mi da  e via dicendo. Lui dice che per lui è dura non sentirmi quando vuole , che magari vuole vedermi una sera e io non ci sono.. ma cavolo lo sapeva fin dall'inizio che ero sposata, poi ha detto che gli dispiace e gli sembra di fare un torto a me quando va con altre donne... mmmmm mi sa di balla quest'ultima frase che ner dite? Dopo 30 minuto di parlare io gli ho detto se volevamo essere trombamici e lui..... "io non ci credo alla storia dei trombaamici".....da quel giorno in poi ci siamo sentiti solo per messaggi... ma alla fine io non so se voglio ancora continuare o non ,non posso stare qua ogni giorno a pensare "oggi non lo sento, oppure oggi sparisce.... " Non so che fare, forse è meglio che un per un po non lo cerchi più ed aspettare che sia lui..... Uff che situazione di merda


Vorrei entrare nella testa di quest'uomo e sentirmi come la particella di sodio nell'acqua Lete ricapitolando a lui sta bene  fare i trombamico con altre donne ma non con te perché non sei sempre disponibile alla bisogna  abbi pazienza ma quando si esprimeva così la voglia di dargli un calcio nei suoi Marones non ti è venuta????                         Brava tu  non cercarlo più e come già consigliato in precedenza cerca di recuperare un buon rapporto con tuo marito , almeno prova ... Ciao


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Rieccomi....mercoledì lo rivisto, siamo stati insieme e abbiamo parlato.Sinceramente non ci ho capito niente, adesso riassumo cosi ameno qualcuno , magari , mi sa dare una spiegazione. Lui dice che per lui ha cominciato il discorso con " non è vero che voglio scaricarti", poi io ho parlato parlando dei miei sentimenti per lui, che io so che ha altre donne e che mi va bene cosi, che non chiedo niente a lui più di quello che mi da  e via dicendo. Lui dice che per lui è dura non sentirmi quando vuole , che magari vuole vedermi una sera e io non ci sono.. ma cavolo lo sapeva fin dall'inizio che ero sposata, poi ha detto che gli dispiace e gli sembra di fare un torto a me quando va con altre donne... mmmmm mi sa di balla quest'ultima frase che ner dite? Dopo 30 minuto di parlare io gli ho detto se volevamo essere trombamici e lui..... "io non ci credo alla storia dei trombaamici".....da quel giorno in poi ci siamo sentiti solo per messaggi... ma alla fine io non so se voglio ancora continuare o non ,non posso stare qua ogni giorno a pensare "oggi non lo sento, oppure oggi sparisce.... " Non so che fare, forse è meglio che un per un po non lo cerchi più ed aspettare che sia lui..... Uff che situazione di merda



Ma ti piace cosi' tanto farti prendere per il culo da quell'elemento?


----------



## devastata (16 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrei entrare nella testa di quest'uomo e sentirmi come la particella di sodio nell'acqua Lete ricapitolando a lui sta bene  fare i trombamico con altre donne ma non con te perché non sei sempre disponibile alla bisogna  abbi pazienza ma quando si esprimeva così la voglia di dargli un calcio nei suoi Marones non ti è venuta????                         Brava tu  non cercarlo più e come già consigliato in precedenza cerca di recuperare un buon rapporto con tuo marito , almeno prova ... Ciao



E' stata lei a dirgli che 'sa e accetta che scopi altre donne', io capisco più lui che è libero e ama divertirsi, di lei che si dichiara innamorata e poi accetta l'harem, per poi proporsi come tappabuchi.

Se ti innamori non sei disposta a dividere con nessuno la persona che ami.


----------



## Circe (16 Marzo 2013)

*x morettina*

ma se non sei capace stattene a casa! l'amante non si controlla, non si rompe di scatole,  non gli si chiede facciamo i trombamici, non si annoia con le proprie paranoie .
sembri una moglie! inizia ad accettare tutto quello che fa, a non cercarlo, ad essere sempre disponibile quando lui vuole scopare, a non chiedere.
tu non hai diritti su di lui.
e se li vuoi, lascia tuo marito e inizia a pretendere di essere l'unica.
anzi no, non lo lasciare, potresti rimanere col culo per terra senza entrambi....è meglio sapere che alka fine qualcuno che ti para il culo c'è.
scusa la crudezza, ma in questo post vedo una donna ignava....


----------



## Circe (16 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se ti innamori non sei disposta a dividere con nessuno la persona che ami.


l'amore é solo un alibi x quegli amanti dilettanti. a questo punto preferisco i seriali. patti chiari e trombamicizia lunga.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' stata lei a dirgli che 'sa e accetta che scopi altre donne', io capisco più lui che è libero e ama divertirsi, di lei che si dichiara innamorata e poi accetta l'harem, per poi proporsi come tappabuchi.
> 
> Se ti innamori non sei disposta a dividere con nessuno la persona che ami.


Quoto. Non del tutto l'ultima frase. Può anche succedere. Ma non ti lamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ma se non sei capace stattene a casa! l'amante non si controlla, non si rompe di scatole,  non gli si chiede facciamo i trombamici, non si annoia con le proprie paranoie .
> sembri una moglie! inizia ad accettare tutto quello che fa, a non cercarlo, ad essere sempre disponibile quando lui vuole scopare, a non chiedere.
> tu non hai diritti su di lui.
> e se li vuoi, lascia tuo marito e inizia a pretendere di essere l'unica.
> ...


Vero anche questo. Però non sappiamo la sua situazione. Potrebbe avere qualche buona ragione.


----------



## devastata (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto. Non del tutto l'ultima frase. Può anche succedere. Ma non ti lamenti.



Non mi riferivo al triangolo, moglie-marito-amante, mi riferivo al fatto che lei accetta che lui si diverta con tante.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo al triangolo, moglie-marito-amante, mi riferivo al fatto che lei accetta che lui si diverta con tante.


Io mi riferivo a tutto. Ci si può innamorare pure di un deficiente.


----------



## Circe (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a tutto. Ci si può innamorare pure di un deficiente.


ma in nome dell'amore quante cose sopportiamo? siamo proprio cretine le donne.....


----------



## devastata (16 Marzo 2013)

Quello sicuramente, e ne so qualcosa, altro è che l'amante accetti, oltre alla moglie, e qui il discorso è lungo e sto, ovviamente, dalla parte della moglie, che Lui si scopi tutte quelle che gli piacciono e ci stanno.


----------



## Circe (16 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quello sicuramente, e ne so qualcosa, altro è che l'amante accetti, oltre alla moglie, e qui il discorso è lungo e sto, ovviamente, dalla parte della moglie, che Lui si scopi tutte quelle che gli piacciono e ci stanno.


devy le amanti sembrano immunizzate dalla mancanza di rispetto che dici? non so ma io non credo accetterei di elemosinare sesso da uno che si fa le altre senza scrupolo e poi alka sua compassionevole offerta/richiesta di essere trombamici si rifiuta. mah....io ho bisogno di mooolto di piu di un pisello.  ci vuole tutto il contorno. qui sembra che pur di averne uno attaccato ad un idiota si trasformino in tappetino....


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2013)

Cioa,

condivido ...

Circe ... hai una forza di parola!!! 
Troppo bello!!! :smile: 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a tutto. Ci si può innamorare pure di un deficiente.


Vero.
Ma mi spieghi come mai un deficente che è tale e rimmarrà sempre tale, per il fatto che ci si innamora di lui
diventa ipso facto l'uomo migliore del mondo?

In fondo quando una si scaglia contro il suo partner, passa da stupida no?
Perchè se fosse stata più intelligente non si sarebbe innamorata di un deficente no?

Ecco perchè io preferisco dirmi...
Stupido io che scema lei eh?


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2013)

Cioa

ma perché, in una coppia c'è concorrenza ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ma in nome dell'amore quante cose sopportiamo? siamo proprio cretine le donne.....


Mi hai fatto venire in mente Totò e Peppino ne La banda degli onesti [video=youtube;JGJC9123z-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGJC9123z-4[/video]


----------



## Circe (16 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Cioa,
> 
> condivido ...
> 
> ...


ciao sienne, piu che altro é il mio pensiero,...sarò troppo all'antica forse.....ma da quando frequento questo forum, a parte qualche traditrice di un certo livello, vedo tante che sembrano sicure di cambiare l'uomo di un'altra donna e invece girano con la benda sugli occhi ..


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao sienne, piu che altro é il mio pensiero,...sarò troppo all'antica forse.....ma da quando frequento questo forum, a parte qualche traditrice di un certo livello, vedo tante che sembrano sicure di cambiare l'uomo di un'altra donna e invece girano con la benda sugli occhi ..


Ma Lei (l'amante) sa tutto: sa della moglie, sa delle altre. Lui con Lei è sincero! :sonar:


----------



## devastata (16 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> devy le amanti sembrano immunizzate dalla mancanza di rispetto che dici? non so ma io non credo accetterei di elemosinare sesso da uno che si fa le altre senza scrupolo e poi alka sua compassionevole offerta/richiesta di essere trombamici si rifiuta. mah....io ho bisogno di mooolto di piu di un pisello.  ci vuole tutto il contorno. qui sembra che pur di averne uno attaccato ad un idiota si trasformino in tappetino....



Per la mia triste esperienza penso il peggio su quello che  cercano le amanti. Mai accetterei di essere una trombamica, preferirei un bel romanzo ad un pisello da far raddrizzare ogni tanto, che vada altrove.
Non mi darebbe la minima soddisfazione, ne ora ne quando ero giovane, allora non si parlava di trombamici.
Altrimenti non sarei rimasta 35 anni con lui e meno ancora sempre innamorata pur sapendo di cosa è stato capace di fare. Spero di disinnamorarmi presto. Ci sto lavorando.


----------



## Circe (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Lei (l'amante) sa tutto: sa della moglie, sa delle altre. Lui con Lei è sincero! :sonar:


haia.....un uomo sincero part time? la sincerita' é un valore. o ce l'hai o no. se mente alla moglie con tanta disinvoltura, che é la donna che ha scelto di tenere accanto,  figurati se é sincero con l'amante. facciamo gli scemi x non andare alla guerra....


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao sienne, piu che altro é il mio pensiero,...sarò troppo all'antica forse.....ma da quando frequento questo forum, a parte qualche traditrice di un certo livello, vedo tante che sembrano sicure di cambiare l'uomo di un'altra donna e invece girano con la benda sugli occhi ..


Ciao,

prima, frequentavo un altro forum, lì il 70% erano amanti. 

Altro che valle di lacrime, come dicono qui, delle tradite!

Piano piano annullavano la loro vita e esistenza ... 
in attesa di quello squillo ... 
ovunque stavano, o qualsiasi cosa facevano ...
appena squillava ... loro lasciavano tutto e andavano ... 

si forma una vera è propria dipendenza ... 
racchiudono in quelle ore, in quelle carezze, in quelle promesse
la speranza di un futuro che non verra. 
e anni a soffocare i loro desideri ... 
con bugie, che si raccontavano loro stesse. 

stavano proprio male Circe ... :unhappy: ...

sienne


----------



## Circe (16 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> prima, frequentavo un altro forum, lì il 70% erano amanti.
> 
> ...


che forum era? cosi vado a godere un po'!!!!!!! da moglie tradita dai permettimelo!!! anxhe in privato ma scrivimelo. ;-p


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a tutto. Ci si può innamorare pure di un deficiente.


Vero:smile::sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> che forum era? cosi vado a godere un po'!!!!!!! da moglie tradita dai permettimelo!!! anxhe in privato ma scrivimelo. ;-p


Aspetta mi pare si chiami...ILgiardinodelconte....o la vallelothariana...


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> che forum era? cosi vado a godere un po'!!!!!!! da moglie tradita dai permettimelo!!! anxhe in privato ma scrivimelo. ;-p


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

è un forum austriaco ... di lingua tedesca ...

ho goduto per tutti noi ... 

ma prima di sentirmi in colpa ... sono però scappata!



il fatto è, che ho provato un sentimento brutto. 
pietà ... mi faceva male leggere quella "disperazione". 
senza autostima ne niente. 

In parte, erano giovane, belle e ben sistemate nel mondo del lavoro. 

Non capisco ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2013)

Non mi riconosco in nulla nel mio essere amante.
Forse dipende dal fatto che sono sposata.
Ovviamente molte sono come le descrivete voi ma c'é anche altro.
Capisco la vostra rabbia davvero ma non siamo tutte mamgiatrici di uomini p alla ricerca di portare via l'uomo a un'altra


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi riconosco in nulla nel mio essere amante.
> Forse dipende dal fatto che sono sposata.
> Ovviamente molte sono come le descrivete voi ma c'é anche altro.
> Capisco la vostra rabbia davvero ma non siamo tutte mamgiatrici di uomini p alla ricerca di portare via l'uomo a un'altra


Ciao,

ovvio, che c'è altro!!! figuriamoci!

e credo, che sia un'altra cosa se si è sposati ...



forse era la dinamica di quel forum, che attirava più che altro un certo tipo - infatti, quasi tutte single. 

ma non era bello leggere. sembravano a volte, quasi delle tossicomane in astinenza. 

quello che non capisco, erano belle donne ... molte con buone scuole alle spalle ... 

forse è il gioco tra bugia-speranza-fantasia-realtà ... e stare sempre all'ultimo posto ... 

persino la macchia da pulire per la moglie è più importante ... 


non lo so ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ovvio, che c'è altro!!! figuriamoci!
> 
> ...


Facocere come le chiama tebe..
Sono quelle che vogliono fare le mogli.
Che si credono meglio della moglie, ecc ecc


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Facocere come le chiama tebe..
> Sono quelle che vogliono fare le mogli.
> Che si credono meglio della moglie, ecc ecc


Ciao

:up: ... grazie

un nuovo termine!!!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> haia.....un uomo sincero part time? la sincerita' é un valore. o ce l'hai o no. se mente alla moglie con tanta disinvoltura, che é la donna che ha scelto di tenere accanto,  figurati se é sincero con l'amante. facciamo gli scemi x non andare alla guerra....


Lei e ogni lei che si trova in questa situazione (e anche i Lui) pensano così. Ci credono. Vogliono crederlo.


----------



## Circe (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei e ogni lei che si trova in questa situazione (e anche i Lui) pensano così. Ci credono. Vogliono crederlo.


contenti loro ;-)


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Marzo 2013)

*Circe*

Che carica oggi! Mi sei piaciuta, bella tosta. :up:


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi riconosco in nulla nel mio essere amante.
> Forse dipende dal fatto che sono sposata.
> Ovviamente molte sono come le descrivete voi ma c'é anche altro.
> Capisco la vostra rabbia davvero *ma non siamo tutte mamgiatrici di uomini p alla ricerca di portare via l'uomo a un'altra*



ma anzi.
Personalmente sarei stata terrorizzata se mi avessero detto. Scelgo te.
No no, stai pure dove sei.

e quoto tutto


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma anzi.
> Personalmente sarei stata terrorizzata se mi avessero detto. Scelgo te.
> No no, stai pure dove sei.
> 
> e quoto tutto


E se ti dicesse, una seconda moglie non la voglio, per me le amanti sono il nulla.
Che faresti?


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se ti dicesse, una seconda moglie non la voglio, per me le amanti sono il nulla.
> Che faresti?



non lo so.
mai successo.
probabilmente per farsi dare del nulla o della seconda moglie ci vuole una predisposizione.
Che non ho.

:festa:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non lo so.
> mai successo.
> probabilmente per farsi dare del nulla o della seconda moglie ci vuole una predisposizione.
> Che non ho.
> ...


O forse basta non montarsi la testa con l'invornito patacca di turno no?
Insomma quello che è di corvè in quel preciso istante no?
Magari è il giorno di pipino il breve no?


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O forse basta non montarsi la testa con l'invornito patacca di turno no?
> Insomma *quello che è di corvè in quel preciso istante no?*
> Magari è il giorno di pipino il breve no?


Vedi conte, io ho una idea quasi aulica del tradimento, dove "puttanate" del tipo.
Lo frego a lei.
Io sono meglio di lei.
La conquista dell uomo di un altra.
Insomma, tutta sta propaganda, io non la vivo.
Non la vivo perchè quello che lui è nella vita vera, son cazzi suoi.
E non posso viverla come una competizione se non so nulla.

E infatti in neretto esplica bene.

Quelli che si invorniscono hanno altre problematiche. O sono traditori della mutua o sono single con il gene del masochismo


----------



## Scarlett (16 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> sono nuova ma vorrei alcuni consigli *(si accetta tutto)*
> La mia storia
> Io sposata , lui separato ...
> ...


 Non ..DIRLO! già verrai presa a legnate così...
la cosa più bella del tuo post è il titolo: uomo indeciso. Ma che novitò, oh oh oh
A questo punto la domanda è sono tutti gli uomini costantemente indecisi o siamo noi donne a credere sempre che vi è un'indecisione e invece c'è solo un totale egoismo e menefreghismo?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Non ..DIRLO! già verrai presa a legnate così...
> la cosa più bella del tuo post è il titolo: uomo indeciso. Ma che novitò, oh oh oh
> A questo punto la domanda è sono tutti gli uomini costantemente indecisi o siamo noi donne a credere sempre che vi è un'indecisione e invece c'è solo un totale egoismo e menefreghismo?



Già sai!
Ma meglio un indeciso sai che un signor sotuttoio eh?


----------



## Scarlett (16 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Siete fantastiche.
> Manco una che accenni al fatto che lei,non dica mica sempre ma ogni tanto,potrebbe essere intenta ad accoppiarsi col legittimo consorte.
> E che invece lui e' libero.
> Anche di scoparsi chi vuole.


:up:


----------



## Scarlett (16 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già sai!
> Ma meglio un indeciso sai che un signor sotuttoio eh?


non vedo perchè l'una escluderebbe l'altra nello stesso individuo..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma anzi.
> Personalmente sarei stata terrorizzata se mi avessero detto. Scelgo te.
> No no, stai pure dove sei.
> 
> e quoto tutto



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io una volta lo scherzo gliel'ho fatto......mai visto cosî pallido:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi conte, io ho una idea quasi aulica del tradimento, dove "puttanate" del tipo.
> Lo frego a lei.
> Io sono meglio di lei.
> La conquista dell uomo di un altra.
> ...


Quoto non posso approvarti


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2013)

morettina, a me 'sto tipo sembra proprio un pirla, scusa mi dispiace...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' una fase normale, secondo me: "rinunci" stoicamente all'avventura sessuale e alla trasgressione, alla sensazione di essere un playboy che essa comporta e all'adrenalina che questa ti dà.
> 
> Ci rinunci per seghe mentali, paure, per questioni morali, perchè se stufo, perchè è impegnativo, bla bla bla, ma poi l'amico Fritz che hai fra le gambe ti ci fa pensare, ti tormenta e prevale su quasi tutto e ti costringe a tornare sui tuoi passi.


ma forse adesso ha da fare, eh? Ho un amico che di sms del genere ne distribuisce a iosa per non tagliare ponti, quando ha altri lavori in corso.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma forse adesso ha da fare, eh? Ho un amico che di sms del genere ne distribuisce a iosa per non tagliare ponti, quando ha altri lavori in corso.


Certo. E' una possibilità. Quando l'infatuazione dell'avventura ha fine e subentra la mancanza di novità, l'amante comincia a pressare e si prospetta una nuova preda, ecco che può scattare l'sms di disimpegno.


----------

